# Alpine SWR-823D GAME OVER!!!



## rexroadj

I have been a fanatic of 8" subs for a LONG time. I have used countless over the years. From the kicker solo 8s (yinyang) SS velvets, Quarts, Focal, JBL, ED, Boston, ID, Crystal, etc.......
Some of the newer ones I have not used, sundown, and a few others.

The box-
I had a 1.3 cuft ported box to 30hz (was supposed to be higher but I made a gramatical error) already made (center console) for my Boston Acoustics G5 10" single 4ohm. I just put a new baffle over the old one for the two eights. I did this for two reasons, one is that I hurt my back real bad and have been in a ton of pain/bed rest but had to take a break, and two I assumed that I would want to build a better more permanent box for the 8s (or so I was hoping This is a downfiring box with the port aiming at the dash.

Power-
I have a Boston Acoustics GT2200 running a 2ohm load with the two subs pushing a (in my opinion a perfect match) 900 watts. I love these Boston amps.... Small, clean, and extremely powerfull amps! 

The rest of the system right now consists of a Mcintosh 425 on the tweets and 427 on the mids (2x50 and 2x100) running biamped through the passives that came with the system. The components are Boston Acoustic SPZ60's with the mids in the doors and tweets in the apillars. Source is from a Kenwood DNX8120. 
I listen to a WIDE variety of music and the source materials for the test were mostly all cd/dvd with a little ipod for the sake of ease.

When I get a new box put in I will really focus on individual tracks with notes and scores based on my opinion and nothing more!

Here are just some quick notes about response, both low and high, as well as impact, overall spl, articulation, just first impressions and its ability to get nasty and ability to blend.
I will start off by saying this (for those that dont want to read to much of my crap....dont blame you
These are the absolute best 8" subs I have ever been around in my life. 
Are they the loudest? NO, I am sure the DD or L7 could take that clame to fame, or something in that realm.
Are they the absolute best sounding? I cant say for sure. I found the ED 9kv.2 some of the most musical subs I have used (in any size).

Now the Alpines....... They are as loud as I will ever need/want and some how maintain accuracy, and articulation across the board, be it low low freq. up to the 100's (which in my box is a stretch to say the least). I couldnt get them to distort or sound muddy, snap crackle pop, etc.... Makes me wonder...and makes me very intrigued to see what they can really handle and how much more the can put out? Cant imagine more!

They were as detailed and transparent on acoustic material as any sub I have ever used. The note are there but should never be over powering or something that can be picked out...its an extension of the rest of the music (at least with the material I was using) and these two 8s were amazing in this realm. Which to be honest I kind of expected and this was the first music I was listening to so I instantly started to wonder about the total output capabilities....My thoughts were cured shortly there after
On live tracks with some pretty fast and all over the place drum solos (dave mathews dvd....carter is INSANE!) it was a whole lot more of the same....It blended with the mids like it was part of a 3way system but when it came time to hit....HOLY HELL it hit. I was shocked....in a good way!
Well I went through several other songs from clapton to zac brown and it was just amusing. I couldnt resist...I had to throw in some old school stuff to see what they could do and to tame the old school bass head in me (mid 90s and through in some snoop, dre, warren g, etc.... Regulate from Wg was GREAT 
To me these woofers are like the w7 made love to a dyn md190 and this was the love child! Its really the best of all worlds in one package. You could really rock someones world with 3-4 of these in a ported enclosure. I would love to play with these in a sealed box. I bet they could be some really top of the line sq subs, not that they cant be top of the line sq subs in a ported box...when I am done I am sure my new box will really be ideal for these. 
Whats amazing to me...and I know people say this all the time....YOU WOULD NEVER GUESS 8's if you heard them. Super low with authority, no break up, consistent volume across the frequencys allowed through them, and just shear volume with ease.... 
I think in a sealed box you could easily impliment them in 3way setups if you like ass beating midbass but will CLEARLY fit in just fine as your dedicate low end.... I have used most all the subs from the "great 8 challenge" and if it were to be done again....this is the new winner. My brother in law has the cmp8s installed now (even has an extra and I have also spent some serious time with them in my truck prior to him (not sure how it won anyway?). At this point I have no reason to change.....at least till someone else puts out the "next best thing" Seriously .... every 8" recommendation thread on here..... Just get the type R and get it over with! It does nothing wrong, has outstanding output and is as musical and impactful as any other sub on the market, can fit in TINY enclosures and can run on small amounts of power or huge amounts... Its a win win! I am officially on the alpine bandwagon! Hope the w910 and h800 are on par? I havent been singing alpines praises like this since like 2000? 
THANK YOU JIM and the fine folks at ALPINE for this jem...I know it means nothing from a random no one like myself but you guys really hit this one out of the park IMO of course!!!!!!!!! THIS IS THE NEW KING OF 8s
I will post pics later too.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Glad to hear. The new type rs seem to be taking a big jump in technology. 

Im going to try the new shallow type r and do a review soon. Underhung design with shorting rings. Was told they sound even better than the full size from someone from alpine.


----------



## EricP72

Wow honestly your praise on these subs have me ready to stop waiting on a pair of anarchy 8" and drop a pair of these in my doors, in a sealed pod. Question Rex, with these subs, while playing Dr.Dre did you find yourself getting that tight snap and kick from the type r? I'm looking for a 4 ohm driver that has gobs output at 63hz-300hz or slightly higher. I don't wanna run out of clean output.


----------



## mmiller

nice review!!


----------



## EricP72

Looking around my house for loose change so I can grab grab a pair!


----------



## JoeHemi57

Sounds good i think i'm going to run one ported myself since i only have about 300w available.


----------



## fish

As always, great review!

You have a way with words that makes me want to buy everything you review.


----------



## rexroadj

manish said:


> Wow honestly your praise on these subs have me ready to stop waiting on a pair of anarchy 8" and drop a pair of these in my doors, in a sealed pod. Question Rex, with these subs, while playing Dr.Dre did you find yourself getting that tight snap and kick from the type r? I'm looking for a 4 ohm driver that has gobs output at 63hz-300hz or slightly higher. I don't wanna run out of clean output.


Yes...they certainly maintained the tightness during the music even when they were digging really deep. To me thats what really blew me away....it just doesnt seem to have flaws that certain 8"s, generally, at some point tend to show. 
I suppose another way to describe these subs would be to say its like a gto or id8 on roids! We all know those are some excellent all around subs but at some point they are going to reach there limits and often times its less then what we were searching for, be it extreme low frequency extension (after all they are 8s...cut em some slack, having extreme impact at legit volumes... These dont share those downfalls. Jim and the boys really built a freak of nature.
Your going to run out of power before you run out of clean output  I have no idea how they will do at 300 or higher.... Honestly nothing would surprise me but I think higher then 300 could be pushing the envelope, but again I have no idea.... If I had the time and patience I would build a sealed box because I really want to know how they do in that situation as well....
Maybe I will get motivated? Its hard because my wife is 8months pregnant and we have a 16month old running around added with my new found back issues... although getting much better quickly.


----------



## rexroadj

JoeHemi57 said:


> Sounds good i think i'm going to run one ported myself since i only have about 300w available.


Sounds like a perfect fit!


----------



## rexroadj

fish said:


> As always, great review!
> 
> You have a way with words that makes me want to buy everything you review.


Thank you, thats very kind. It also scares the **** out of me 
I will say that I cant imagine someone not liking or being impressed by these babies!
Thanks again,


----------



## rexroadj

I just wanted to add a few more thoughts about these. 
I really cant wait till some others get there hands on these and play around with them. I honestly feel like these are the end of the whole "which 8" thread. First off WHY ARE THERE SO MANY?????? They are all the exact same...I can only fit and 8, I only have .3ish cuft available and only have a few hundred watts.... Well now there is a simple answer...Type R 8. I also wouldnt hessitate to compete with a couple either. In the sq lanes I dont see someone loosing points with them thats for sure (granted its been a LONG time). I know there are going to be the usual Alpine haters or because its not the flagship line (type x) then its not the best offering. I have been guilty of both over the years and the last 5+ yrs I have really tried to make an honest attempt to let that mentallity go and its allowed me to really find some great stuff. The whole type R line up is amazing. I got to throw a 12 in my truck for a little while prior to the 8s being released just to get a taste of the line. For the money....good luck doing better! I would buy one in a heartbeat if I were in the 10-12-15" market.
So to those that are anti alpine for what ever the reason (I was as guilty as they come) your going to miss out on an amazing line of woofers that fit almost any need. Who cares if they are at every shop on the planet and anyone can get them. They would fit pretty much any scenerio so they should be everywhere. 
I feel like its the mid/late 90's all over again. Someone get me an Alpine sticker quick 
I am going to be playing with a w910 at the shop mid week next week and will try out the nav, bt, ipod, and I am also going to bring my 250g portable hard drive to see how/if it works. I really hope its a step up from the last few offerings (specifically the nav/bt). If so I may be putting it in next week as well, then I will just hold out for the h800. 
Well, I am off to the lumber yard, I need some wood so I can get the new box build and put my center console back together ( I HATE THIS PART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## EricP72

rexroadj said:


> Yes...they certainly maintained the tightness during the music even when they were digging really deep. To me thats what really blew me away....it just doesnt seem to have flaws that certain 8"s, generally, at some point tend to show.
> I suppose another way to describe these subs would be to say its like a gto or id8 on roids! We all know those are some excellent all around subs but at some point they are going to reach there limits and often times its less then what we were searching for, be it extreme low frequency extension (after all they are 8s...cut em some slack, having extreme impact at legit volumes... These dont share those downfalls. Jim and the boys really built a freak of nature.
> Your going to run out of power before you run out of clean output  I have no idea how they will do at 300 or higher.... Honestly nothing would surprise me but I think higher then 300 could be pushing the envelope, but again I have no idea.... If I had thejo time and patience I would build a sealed box because I really want to know how they do in that situation as well....
> Maybe I will get motivated? Its hard because my wife is 8months pregnant and we have a 16month old running around added with my new found back issues... although getting much better quickly.


 man I gotta move these up on my immediate purchase list in the next two weeks! Man if I hadn't got hit with two major auto repairs in the last 2 months I would have these now. Also I will be the Guinea pig I guess to try them out as midbass drivers. I know Wldock-Walt has a set of anarchy's, so maybe I can ask if he wants to compare the two. I know a 7" vs 8" is not fair. But I feel with the high praise of the anarchy's it will be fun. I can build two small .3cubic sealed boxes. Well now the search is on for someone local to build me a pair of sealed door pods...


----------



## mushasho

I'm calling you NOW and gonna hear this for myself... not sure if you're down to swap in my KS1000.1 for a brief moment to see if they'll be a noticeable difference...


----------



## rexroadj

I would assume that 1k at two ohms from the arc vs 900 from my boston there would be little to no difference....but who knows. However, your timing is just like with the g5 
I had to put my seats back in so I can drive to my Dr. appointment and the center console no longer works with right now with the 8s (the brackets touch the second sub). I can just set it in the truck for the sake of listening but its going to sound WAY better in the proper box and mounted solid. If you want the Boston still then today is fine. After 5 maybe? But if you want to play with the 8s then I would say maybe sometime next week is better so I can get the box in.


----------



## 96jimmyslt

I have been switching my sub preference to smaller, to make a form fitting box and get my cargo space back (a recent 4.1 cubic foot 15" box trade helped persuade me)


I looked up the specs and it says .7 for ported enclosure (I'm guessing you have 2 of them, making it 1.4) Only .1 smaller than alpine recommends for a ported box which probably doesn't matter (just thought I would bring that up in case you cared)

Also: .3 for sealed!! That is music to my ears...thanks for posting this...I've been interested in selling off all my subs/boxes and getting something much smaller in [email protected] $150 range, these seem great.


----------



## Problemhouston

I've got one sitting in the spare bedroom just waiting on me. I was going to squeeze 2 in .54 sealed but have decided to go bigger on the box and maybe get 1 cube and stuff 3 in there. It may take awhile to get it done I have just been so busy lately. But you review is really making this wait difficult.


----------



## rugdnit

nice review! i was entertaining going with a pair ported due to the slim profile box options. now I am going to have to. i gotta' finish my A pillars though. pillars, h800 and now these 8s. i really need to stop reading here. this place is so bad for the habit.


----------



## mushasho

1 Word... "WOW!".... they play sooo nice with others in the band! The way a TRIO SHOULD! So balanced and well behaved... shining when needed without taking the spot of others spectrum. Thanks for letting me take a listen... 

I'm still gonna get the G5's cuz my application needs a little more output in the very low registers

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## subwoofery

Can you tell us how it compares to one of the TC based subs? (TC-1000, Epic 8, RL-i8) as I'm sure you've used one of those... 

By the way, good review... 

Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj

96jimmyslt said:


> I have been switching my sub preference to smaller, to make a form fitting box and get my cargo space back (a recent 4.1 cubic foot 15" box trade helped persuade me)
> 
> 
> I looked up the specs and it says .7 for ported enclosure (I'm guessing you have 2 of them, making it 1.4) Only .1 smaller than alpine recommends for a ported box which probably doesn't matter (just thought I would bring that up in case you cared)
> 
> Also: .3 for sealed!! That is music to my ears...thanks for posting this...I've been interested in selling off all my subs/boxes and getting something much smaller in [email protected] $150 range, these seem great.


Correct, the box is a tad smaller the alpine spec...and with my initial port calculations off its not a great box to begin with, but in a better setup the size would definitely be more then fine and Jim had confirmed this prior to my purchasing them.


----------



## rexroadj

Problemhouston said:


> I've got one sitting in the spare bedroom just waiting on me. I was going to squeeze 2 in .54 sealed but have decided to go bigger on the box and maybe get 1 cube and stuff 3 in there. It may take awhile to get it done I have just been so busy lately. But you review is really making this wait difficult.


I really hope you do this....I have all the lumber in my garage now for the new box and I am hoping there is enough left over to build an extra sealed box that would fit as my center console in case I prefered it, but at least want to hear it. I think multiple sealed could be the meal ticket for most! 
I can only imagine the power one could feed this in a sealed box  I am thinking maybe like a 1500w mono?


----------



## Problemhouston

rexroadj said:


> I really hope you do this....I have all the lumber in my garage now for the new box and I am hoping there is enough left over to build an extra sealed box that would fit as my center console in case I prefered it, but at least want to hear it. I think multiple sealed could be the meal ticket for most!
> I can only imagine the power one could feed this in a sealed box  I am thinking maybe like a 1500w mono?



I am going to do a little work on it this weekend and see what I can get done. I will take pictures and maybe put it in the build log section. My Audison LRx is only rated at like 900 watss at one ohm and I don't think I can get there with three subs. My biggest probelm is my headunit. the W202 I have is only 2volts. I have the H700 BNIB waiting to go in so I don't want to give my thoughts until I install the H700 as well cause it's supposed to up the voltage to 4+ volts.


----------



## mushasho

2volts "should" be enough....(runs and ducks for cover)


----------



## rexroadj

mushasho said:


> 1 Word... "WOW!".... they play sooo nice with others in the band! The way a TRIO SHOULD! So balanced and well behaved... shining when needed without taking the spot of others spectrum. Thanks for letting me take a listen...
> 
> I'm still gonna get the G5's cuz my application needs a little more output in the very low registers
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


Hey man, it was great meeting you! Dont forget to get me that artist we were listening to! Not a clue what they were saying but the band was tight and very talented and you were right, very well recorded!
Glad you liked them too, just imagine how much better they will be in a better box. 
I agree that in your particular situation the G5 will suite your needs better! 
Talk to you soon,


----------



## rexroadj

subwoofery said:


> Can you tell us how it compares to one of the TC based subs? (TC-1000, Epic 8, RL-i8) as I'm sure you've used one of those...
> 
> By the way, good review...
> 
> Kelvin


Well Kelvin, as usual...Great idea/comparison. I have used the soundsplinter rl-i8 a while back. Had one in the back of a tiny suv with a dyn front stage with a drz9255 and mcintosh 431 (x2). It was a GREAT sub! If I remember correctly I would say that would be a fair comparison in most cases. I think impact and articulation would go to the Type R, I think they are going to own that catagory in most cases...they get an 11-10 in that dept. imo. I assume its a combo of cone material/weight with the unique surround they use. Volume they are probably very similar. If I recal, the time I got the rl-i8 it was very hard to get hold of and took a slightly larger box to be able to get the freakish low end extension they were capable of, also very good power handling as well. I would say they might be the closest comparison I can think of (after you mentioned it


----------



## stills

thanks for the review.
i have an enclosure similar to yours.
1.1cuft tuned to @ 36hz.
i've been looking for a new 8''


----------



## Booger

Thanks Jim, Jason and the rest of the Alpine team.

The new Type R line is very impressive. 

My new Type R 8 kicks ass!!!


----------



## rexroadj

stills said:


> thanks for the review.
> i have an enclosure similar to yours.
> 1.1cuft tuned to @ 36hz.
> i've been looking for a new 8''


Hmmmm That could be interesting? If you throw a type r in, please let us know how that works out!


----------



## Problemhouston

mushasho said:


> 2volts "should" be enough....(runs and ducks for cover)


I didn't think it would make a difference either until I switched from the Eclipse to the alpine and I felt like I lost so much in volume. But we shall see.


----------



## Problemhouston

Quick question... I am building the box now and tolerances are tight so I noticed that the sub has no pole vent on the bottom so I was wondering how much space I need from the bottom of the magnet and the fiberglass?


----------



## 96jimmyslt

Problemhouston said:


> Quick question... I am building the box now and tolerances are tight so I noticed that the sub has no pole vent on the bottom so I was wondering how much space I need from the bottom of the magnet and the fiberglass?


Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...100729-alpine-swr-823d-843d-8-subwoofers.html


----------



## jim walter

Problemhouston said:


> Quick question... I am building the box now and tolerances are tight so I noticed that the sub has no pole vent on the bottom so I was wondering how much space I need from the bottom of the magnet and the fiberglass?


It does not need any clearance behind it (was designed that way for installs like this). Just put a cushion of some sort (gasket tape) to be sure the box and it done rattle/touch.


----------



## MagDizzle

I'll apologize in advance if this has been covered before but I read the other thread and couldn't find and answer. I'd really like two of these but I am afraid that the sub channel of my Audison Srx3 won't put out enough power for a pair? (a little over 300w @ 2ohm) If this is the case then I may just go with one. (but two would really be better ) Is my 300-350W enough for a pair??

Thanks


----------



## tyroneshoes

MagDizzle said:


> I'll apologize in advance if this has been covered before but I read the other thread and couldn't find and answer. I'd really like two of these but I am afraid that the sub channel of my Audison Srx3 won't put out enough power for a pair? (a little over 300w @ 2ohm) If this is the case then I may just go with one. (but two would really be better ) Is my 300-350W enough for a pair??
> 
> Thanks


I say do two, more cone area the better. Two woofers that dont have to work that hard or one thats working real hard. Nothing beats cone area, especially sealed.


----------



## JoeHemi57

tyroneshoes said:


> I say do two, more cone area the better. Two woofers that dont have to work that hard or one thats working real hard. Nothing beats cone area, especially sealed.


hmm, one ported or two sealed is the question now on my install. I have about 300-350 as well i guess it depends on how much i spend on my front stage.


----------



## MagDizzle

tyroneshoes said:


> I say do two, more cone area the better. Two woofers that dont have to work that hard or one thats working real hard. Nothing beats cone area, especially sealed.


I was thinking that but wasn't sure. Sounds like I have some shopping to do


----------



## JAX

hmm. I may eventually need some 8s . will these work on my back deck of my volvo ? it has 2 eights but they are crap.


----------



## bugmenot

JAX said:


> hmm. I may eventually need some 8s . will these work on my back deck of my volvo ? it has 2 eights but they are crap.


Are you asking if they will fit?

Check out the specs on them and measure the current dimensions in your volvo.


----------



## rexroadj

JoeHemi57 said:


> hmm, one ported or two sealed is the question now on my install. I have about 300-350 as well i guess it depends on how much i spend on my front stage.


As a dedicated sub for low end duty's in a vehicle I would say one ported with the 300 or so would yeild a little more output......although I have always been a "total cone area" guy? 
Have to see if Jim can chime in on that one?


----------



## rexroadj

JAX said:


> hmm. I may eventually need some 8s . will these work on my back deck of my volvo ? it has 2 eights but they are crap.


IB? No clue....I am going to assume that its a NO NO with these being that they are small box subs. Another question that hopefully Jim can chime in on?


----------



## JAX

its ok. I am really trying to not install amps and such. I am enjoying having enough sound and still having room for all my work related crap.

its nice to just enjoy the stereo. I have a aftermarket head unit and will be changing out the speakers slowly. 

I am just trying to hold off on the amps...even though I have perfect spot for the Lunars. I may take some vacation time soon and install them. I just know that when I do that the sickness will come back full force again. lol..

car has 8 speakers in it now. but not much bass. but it is loud enough...lol


----------



## rdunnit

To me these woofers are like the w7 made love to a dyn md190 and this was the love child! 


I like that !!!


----------



## jhmeg2

manish said:


> Wow honestly your praise on these subs have me ready to stop waiting on a pair of anarchy 8" and drop a pair of these in my doors, in a sealed pod. Question Rex, with these subs, while playing Dr.Dre did you find yourself getting that tight snap and kick from the type r? I'm looking for a 4 ohm driver that has gobs output at 63hz-300hz or slightly higher. I don't wanna run out of clean output.



Well, it's obviously not an 8" but from what I have read, heard, and tested, you may want to look at the DD 6.5". The reason I say this is that you are wanting to go fairly high freq for an 8" sub. But this 6.5" DD will amaze you. Also I know that DD was designing a new 6.5". You may want to look into that as well. Just my $0.02. I run a DD 1508 and it blows me away. Still a bit to much for me some times.


----------



## jhmeg2

JAX said:


> its ok. I am really trying to not install amps and such. I am enjoying having enough sound and still having room for all my work related crap.
> 
> its nice to just enjoy the stereo. I have a aftermarket head unit and will be changing out the speakers slowly.
> 
> I am just trying to hold off on the amps...even though I have perfect spot for the Lunars. I may take some vacation time soon and install them. I just know that when I do that the sickness will come back full force again. lol..
> 
> car has 8 speakers in it now. but not much bass. but it is loud enough...lol


lol... I was in the same situation. WANTED SOUND BUT WANTED SPACE... Time to get out the cutting wheel and a welder.


----------



## EricP72

jhmeg2 said:


> Well, it's obviously not an 8" but from what I have read, heard, and tested, you may want to look at the DD 6.5". The reason I say this is that you are wanting to go fairly high freq for an 8" sub. But this 6.5" DD will amaze you. Also I know that DD was designing a new 6.5". You may want to look into that as well. Just my $0.02. I run a DD 1508 and it blows me away. Still a bit to much for me some times.


 DD? Is that digital design? My sls 8" plays clean up to 250hz. 300hz in a small sealed enclosure I didn't think was high. I will check out the DD but for my taste and the subs I'm running I know I need the added displacement


----------



## EricP72

rdunnit said:


> To me these woofers are like the w7 made love to a dyn md190 and this was the love child!
> 
> 
> I like that !!!


Now I would love to see a type r mate with a Lorentz audio sub  and call it a type x


----------



## rexroadj

manish said:


> DD? Is that digital design? My sls 8" plays clean up to 250hz. 300hz in a small sealed enclosure I didn't think was high. I will check out the DD but for my taste and the subs I'm running I know I need the added displacement


Yes....Digital designs is who he was refering to....never used the mids but the subs (1508 is awesome!!!) are fantastic but very situation/enclosure specific. 

I have a slightly funny story to add.....I was delaying the start of my new box (F'ing dread building this ****, especially when its 90deg out!) and decided to check to see if my current deck would support a 250gig hard drive that I just spent the last few days transfering music (folders etc...) and decided to give another listen with some fun music.
I had something happen that has never happened to me with a sub in my truck.
I have a little storage slot under my deck (slightly above where the port fires) that I always have a stack of business cards for easy access along with remote for the deck and my sunglasses. Well....I was playing one of my favorite sub/midbass songs (should be seamless and UBER impactful) Michael Jackson's Billie Jean. Well my remote was moving all over the place and the business cards were jumping.... Hmmmm this was new and neat? SO I decided I wanted to try out some songs that I had forgotten about till I was organizing my new hdrive. I decided some old school LL Cool J would fit the bill.... Well, there went my buisness cards, sun glasses, and remote....ALL OVER MY TRUCK! I chuckled for a good while.... It was VERY impressive for 8s IMO. Really loving these things........ Well I really do need to put some work to the saws and wood now


----------



## tyroneshoes

manish said:


> Now I would love to see a type r mate with a Lorentz audio sub  and call it a type x


The new shallows man. Underhung. Low inductance, two shorting rings, 52 mm of possible throw. Seem to be the gem of the untested as of yet type r line.


----------



## JoeHemi57

tyroneshoes said:


> The new shallows man. Underhung. Low inductance, two shorting rings, 52 mm of possible throw. Seem to be the gem of the untested as of yet type r line.


I would love to do the 10 in my truck but the single 4 ohm would only give me 200w from the sub channel on the mrx-v60 i got. On a side note i went to best buy today just to see if they had any and of course they didn't but they did have 2 regular type r 12's sealed, off only 500w it was pretty impressive they were barely moving but sounded great and still got plenty loud. I will probably end up going with 2 of these 8's sealed off 300w.


----------



## EricP72

tyroneshoes said:


> The new shallows man. Underhung. Low inductance, two shorting rings, 52 mm of possible throw. Seem to be the gem of the untested as of yet type r line.


Yes but no 8"


----------



## MagDizzle

JoeHemi57 said:


> I would love to do the 10 in my truck but the single 4 ohm would only give me 200w from the sub channel on the mrx-v60 i got. On a side note i went to best buy today just to see if they had any and of course they didn't but they did have 2 regular type r 12's sealed, off only 500w it was pretty impressive they were barely moving but sounded great and still got plenty loud. I will probably end up going with 2 of these 8's sealed off 300w.


That's exactly what I'm thinking! This may be a noob question but how do I wire two of these things to keep a 2ohm load? Sorry if I'm derailing/jacking this thread.


----------



## jim walter

MagDizzle said:


> That's exactly what I'm thinking! This may be a noob question but how do I wire two of these things to keep a 2ohm load? Sorry if I'm derailing/jacking this thread.


You'll need the 823D model (Dual 2Ohm). Series each individual woofer with the supplied jumper (up to 4Ohms) and then parallel the two woofers to the amp (back down to 2). There is also an insert sheet in the box with the woofers with a wiring diagram of how to do this. 

If you're interested, check out the thread in the SQ forum for quite a bit more technical discussion on these guys. 

Hope that helps
Jim


----------



## fish

MagDizzle said:


> That's exactly what I'm thinking! This may be a noob question but how do I wire two of these things to keep a 2ohm load? Sorry if I'm derailing/jacking this thread.



JL Audio - Car Audio Systems


----------



## MagDizzle

Thanks for the info gentlemen. 
Jim- the reviews/info here, your participation, and the mounting depth is what has me sold on these things not having seen or heard them...yet 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## rexroadj

Hey Eric! I was working on my ported box today (about half way there.....no motivation) and realized that I will have enough wood left to slap together a sealed box. It will end up being about .35ish per sub. I know its a little bigger then what you would likely run for midbass setup and I wont have xover capability up that high (dont think? I will check my amp) but I will get some feel for its higher freq capabilities. This could take me some time but when I get to it I will give you a shout!


----------



## The_Grimy_One

Great review, now I am thinking of running 4 of these. I skimmed a lot of your review (being honest), but I dont recall you talking about you using the Sundown SA8. If you have or have heard them, how would you compare them? Also, would 2 cubes @ 32Hz work well with 4 of them?


----------



## EricP72

rexroadj said:


> Hey Eric! I was working on my ported box today (about half way there.....no motivation) and realized that I will have enough wood left to slap together a sealed box. It will end up being about .35ish per sub. I know its a little bigger then what you would likely run for midbass setup and I wont have xover capability up that high (dont think? I will check my amp) but I will get some feel for its higher freq capabilities. This could take me some time but when I get to it I will give you a shout!


hey thanks Rex, I thought you forgot about me....lol. I'm here waiting. Just to set the record straight I threw out the 300hz cause the jblgto804 plays that high cleanly and I wanted to know if the Alpine can. Although it would be nice my headunit setting is actually 250hz-50hz. I'm planning to run 250hz-63hz. I'm hopping that I can find a Hertz hp2 amp in a couple of weeks. Two kids graduation and proms just killed me this month. Also I plan to grab a pair hopefully next week. I spoke with Wldock-Walt. And we are planning to do a comparison of the Alpine vs two other forum favorites for midbass, although I think I may leave out the peerless sls 8" as it is severely out classed by the anarchy and seemingly Alpine. Jim could you provide a basic sealed box dimensions for the air space used in the demo car midbass pod?


----------



## rexroadj

The_Grimy_One said:


> Great review, now I am thinking of running 4 of these. I skimmed a lot of your review (being honest), but I dont recall you talking about you using the Sundown SA8. If you have or have heard them, how would you compare them? Also, would 2 cubes @ 32Hz work well with 4 of them?


What did you skip the first two lines? 
No sundown.......yet one of the few I havent used to this point.
I would be surprised if it was impactful and detailed as the type r but thats just based on the fact that no other 8 I have used compares in that realm.
Might take the R on the output side? 
2 cubes @32 sounds a little small to me but thats a MUCH better question for Jim. Having a low tuned setup right now (building one for 34 right now) I would say you are likey going to loose some of the high output they are capable of? After all, they are still 8s.


----------



## rexroadj

manish said:


> hey thanks Rex, I thought you forgot about me....lol. I'm here waiting. Just to set the record straight I threw out the 300hz cause the jblgto804 plays that high cleanly and I wanted to know if the Alpine can. Although it would be nice my headunit setting is actually 250hz-50hz. I'm planning to run 250hz-63hz. I'm hopping that I can find a Hertz hp2 amp in a couple of weeks. Two kids graduation and proms just killed me this month. Also I plan to grab a pair hopefully next week. I spoke with Wldock-Walt. And we are planning to do a comparison of the Alpine vs two other forum favorites for midbass, although I think I may leave out the peerless sls 8" as it is severely out classed by the anarchy and seemingly Alpine. Jim could you provide a basic sealed box dimensions for the air space used in the demo car midbass pod?


"To answer the question before I bail. .15-.2 is fine down to 50Hz, no problem same as the demo car" Per Jim from the other thread


----------



## nizzan4u2nv

Can anyone chime in on how these would do in an IB setup? I was planning on going with a TC epic in the stock subwoofer location of my Lexus but then I found this thread and am now indecisive.


----------



## rexroadj

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Can anyone chime in on how these would do in an IB setup? I was planning on going with a TC epic in the stock subwoofer location of my Lexus but then I found this thread and am now indecisive.


I think this was coverd (probably in the other type R 8 thread?) I dont believe this sub lends itself to IB hence the small enclosure but I could be wrong? It happend before....It was just once but it was really embarrasing 
J/K of course!


----------



## rexroadj

Eric!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will call you tomorrow  I need to figure out a way I can integrate a pair as mid woofers  Not gonna happen though
I hope you and Walt do that comparison..... These things were just sitting next to me in a (way to large sealed box that needs more bracing) but I set the low pass at 250 with my SPZ60s picking up from there... It was very interesting...... Lots of new detail in that range... Very dynamic. I can see GREAT things coming from a pair of these in this application! I would imagine the spx 5.25s from alpine (being so detailed but not midbass heavy) and these being a very impressive combo (if someone wanted to stick to just alpine). I found 225hz a little better in my setup (which was not a setup at all really, and the subs were also carrying full sub duty as well so it was a stretch doing the little testing I did). I think these will be hard to beat if you can fit them.... If they make a slim 8 then I am all in


----------



## rexroadj

Here are a few pics of the new ported box.....I will say from testing, prior to finishing, it is WAY better then the one I tossed them into originally!

The box is 1.4 (after disp of subs/port) and is tuned to 34 on the button!
Much tighter and articulate then before....I knew its ability before because I can feel and hear the subs themselves but the port area was WAY to huge for them so sometimes you had to fight the port farts....I knew what it was trying to do and capable of doing but now I get the whole 9yrds!
I did have some port noise prior to rounding out everything and doing some tighting up of the box and doing extra securing to the box (3" port by the way). I did not get the noise when I placed the box as it will be mounted (tested it in a variety of ways......dont ask) and I am certain that there will be zero issues tomorrow morning when I put it in permanently.

I threw in a couple pics because everyone always asks....No real need or purpose...Not much to see, its down firing and the port is facing the dash?
Yes, its as bad as it looks in the pics..I am not a box builder...in fact I hate it. I have ZERO time for this BS and its going in a work truck. It needs to be functional and sound great.... They usually are/do Its just coated with truck bed liner, it sits between the seats with my files on top (under the folding portion) so its not really exposed. Yes, that is a hoster attached as well. I carry my .45 everywhere I go and it gets bulky on my waist while driving. Its a a great addition and it keeps the mechanic honest 
Also that is stinger (dynamat stuff) on the bottom where the subs are mounted.... I am mounting to a metal frame and I just thought it made sense....I have about 50 sheets of the stuff.....Might as well use it?
Dont tell me what I already know.... Keep the snide remarks to yourself. Its not a comp truck. If I ever choose to go that route again, I have MANY wonderful craftsmen I can go through....dont worry


----------



## Dzaazter

Hey Jim, or anyone. I plan on buying a type R10. Gonna run it at 1 ohm with about 1000watts on it. It's going in a G35 sedan and was wondering what size ported box you guys would recommend? I have zero experience at box making so someone else will be making it. LOL.


----------



## jim walter

Dzaazter said:


> Hey Jim, or anyone. I plan on buying a type R10. Gonna run it at 1 ohm with about 1000watts on it. It's going in a G35 sedan and was wondering what size ported box you guys would recommend? I have zero experience at box making so someone else will be making it. LOL.


[email protected] 12in^2 of port. And you're golden. 

That's my sq recc. If you're looking for spl, go to 34-38hz depending how much extension you want to give up. If you can, build the box is the Owners Manual. This is assuming you have a 10x3D woofer ( the new generation ). 

Jim


----------



## jim walter

rexroadj said:


> Here are a few pics of the new ported box.....I will say from testing, prior to finishing, it is WAY better then the one I tossed them into originally!
> 
> The box is 1.4 (after disp of subs/port) and is tuned to 34 on the button!
> Much tighter and articulate then before....I knew its ability before because I can feel and hear the subs themselves but the port area was WAY to huge for them so sometimes you had to fight the port farts....I knew what it was trying to do and capable of doing but now I get the whole 9yrds!
> I did have some port noise prior to rounding out everything and doing some tighting up of the box and doing extra securing to the box (3" port by the way). I did not get the noise when I placed the box as it will be mounted (tested it in a variety of ways......dont ask) and I am certain that there will be zero issues tomorrow morning when I put it in permanently.
> 
> I threw in a couple pics because everyone always asks....No real need or purpose...Not much to see, its down firing and the port is facing the dash?
> Yes, its as bad as it looks in the pics..I am not a box builder...in fact I hate it. I have ZERO time for this BS and its going in a work truck. It needs to be functional and sound great.... They usually are/do Its just coated with truck bed liner, it sits between the seats with my files on top (under the folding portion) so its not really exposed. Yes, that is a hoster attached as well. I carry my .45 everywhere I go and it gets bulky on my waist while driving. Its a a great addition and it keeps the mechanic honest
> Also that is stinger (dynamat stuff) on the bottom where the subs are mounted.... I am mounting to a metal frame and I just thought it made sense....I have about 50 sheets of the stuff.....Might as well use it?
> Dont tell me what I already know.... Keep the snide remarks to yourself. Its not a comp truck. If I ever choose to go that route again, I have MANY wonderful craftsmen I can go through....dont worry


Glad to hear you experienced them at their strength. 32-36Hz is where these guys just take control of thing and make you smile. They'll still do 200Hz+ ported to. Did you give the sealed box a chance yet? That'll be a fun one too. 

Don't worry about box building. I'm a terrible artist, but when needed I can seal up a box to make the test work. .... I'm thankful I have Steve Brown at my side for help with those things


----------



## rexroadj

jim walter said:


> Glad to hear you experienced them at their strength. 32-36Hz is where these guys just take control of thing and make you smile. They'll still do 200Hz+ ported to. Did you give the sealed box a chance yet? That'll be a fun one too.
> 
> Don't worry about box building. I'm a terrible artist, but when needed I can seal up a box to make the test work. .... I'm thankful I have Steve Brown at my side for help with those things


I did not get a ton of listening with it sealed and the box was a little on the larger side, as well as litterally "thrown" together....It needed some more bracing inside and mounted to my console area because the box was all over the place (bouncing).
It was clear to see what the results would be, and had I gone sealed from the begining I would have been equally happy.....However, going ported.......yeah, theres no going back with this setup


----------



## EricP72

rexroadj said:


> Eric!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I will call you tomorrow  I need to figure out a way I can integrate a pair as mid woofers  Not gonna happen though
> I hope you and Walt do that comparison..... These things were just sitting next to me in a (way to large sealed box that needs more bracing) but I set the low pass at 250 with my SPZ60s picking up from there... It was very interesting...... Lots of new detail in that range... Very dynamic. I can see GREAT things coming from a pair of these in this application! I would imagine the spx 5.25s from alpine (being so detailed but not midbass heavy) and these being a very impressive combo (if someone wanted to stick to just alpine). I found 225hz a little better in my setup (which was not a setup at all really, and the subs were also carrying full sub duty as well so it was a stretch doing the little testing I did). I think these will be hard to beat if you can fit them.... If they make a slim 8 then I am all in


Lol why such hate? I assume I'm in for a treat when I run these as a dedicated midbass driver  I cant wait for your call so I can get a better understanding of your impressions of this in a sealed application. And I'm with you on a slim design or just the use of a neo-magnent which allows for a shallower basket. But I digress, Jim I wish you could elaborate on your design for a slim 8". Just basic goals you had in mind and what it would take for your superior's to green light this.


----------



## EricP72

Got that phone call from Rex....now I just need to find a local dealer in metro detroit.


----------



## EricP72

Anybody willing to help with dimensions for a .15-.2 cut ft sealed enclosure?


----------



## XtremeRevolution

manish said:


> Anybody willing to help with dimensions for a .15-.2 cut ft sealed enclosure?


Send me a link with the T/S specs and i'll model something up for you in UniBox.


----------



## A Audio Stench

Like almost as small as you can put the woofer in, 9x9x5 internal or so.


----------



## EricP72

XtremeRevolution said:


> Send me a link with the T/S specs and i'll model something up for you in UniBox.


Here is the t/s link http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...swr-823d-843d-8-subwoofers-tsps_for_diyma-jpg


----------



## EricP72

A audio stench that's what I was thinking. I just never built or seen an enclosure that small before. I was actually thinking. Five 8" rings made from 1" mdf screws/glued together would suffice. Leaving 
1/2" of air space in an 8" diameter would net about .15 cut ft of space. I'm just thinking about test enclosures and various shapes. The rings allow for easy airspace manipulation for my upcoming review.


----------



## cthip

out of curiosity:

why do you think there is so much buzz around the new 8" type-r sub and almost nothing regarding the 10" and 12" versions? as far as i can tell the technology is nearly identical across the line, and also quite similar to the previous (or i guess current) version type-x line--which doesn't get a whole lot of love on this board either.

i can understand the type-x subs not being forum favorites. they're expensive and have relatively high power requirements, so there may be other more attractive alternatives.

on the other hand, the 1023d/1043d and 1223d/1243d type-r subwoofers are very similar in price, technology, and presumably performance to the 823d/843d subs. are the 10" and 12" just overlooked and under-appreciated, or is there some other reason they don't get much attention here?


----------



## subwoofery

High powered 8" subs always have a special place in car audio. 
From the one that just want some low end for his OEM system to the one that competes in SPL. 
They can do it all without taking too much space. Space... Yes space is one of the biggest factor for their popularity. 

I used to have 2 x Audiopulse Epic 8". And now am waiting for Jacob to release his XBL^2 SQ 8"... 

Kelvin


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

thanks for the review!


----------



## rugdnit

subwoofery said:


> High powered 8" subs always have a special place in car audio.
> From the one that just want some low end for his OEM system to the one that competes in SPL.
> They can do it all without taking too much space. Space... Yes space is one of the biggest factor for their popularity.
> 
> I used to have 2 x Audiopulse Epic 8". And now am waiting for Jacob to release his XBL^2 SQ 8"...
> 
> Kelvin


X2 on that. I love my w15gti, but the space you can do two 8's with is very flexible.


----------



## SirLaughsALot

I just tested these subwoofers at work in sealed boxes (not the most practical way of utilizing them) both at 2 ohm and 4 ohm and they sound great either way. 

When properly powered for the right enclosure, you'll have people get into your car and say you have 2 12"s all day long while only having a single 8" woofer. One thing I like is you can find just about any amp to power them as well. Their power handling capabilities are unbelievable for the price point, and to top that all off, being a dual voice coil subwoofer, you can run it for total SPL, sound quality, or a blend of the two.

If someone didn't understand that last part, let me go briefly over that for you here. Your amplifier, it might be capable of a 1 ohm stability for a subwoofer, but most are measured at 2/4 ohms for their Damping Factor. When you decrease resistance (1 ohm) you are usually cutting the damping factor in half, half the control of the movement of the subwoofer, and therefore making half as clean of a signal. 

Love this new line of woofers. If someone were to classify it, it could definitely fall into the range of SQL where it does everything very well. This is what will make it popular for almost any application.


----------



## subwoofery

SirLaughsALot said:


> I just tested these subwoofers at work in sealed boxes (not the most practical way of utilizing them) both at 2 ohm and 4 ohm and they sound great either way.
> 
> When properly powered for the right enclosure, you'll have people get into your car and say you have 2 12"s all day long while only having a single 8" woofer. One thing I like is you can find just about any amp to power them as well. Their power handling capabilities are unbelievable for the price point, and to top that all off, being a dual voice coil subwoofer, you can run it for total SPL, sound quality, or a blend of the two.
> 
> If someone didn't understand that last part, let me go briefly over that for you here. Your amplifier, it might be capable of a 1 ohm stability for a subwoofer, but most are measured at 2/4 ohms for their Damping Factor. When you decrease resistance (1 ohm) you are usually cutting the damping factor in half, half the control of the movement of the subwoofer, and therefore making half as clean of a signal.
> 
> Love this new line of woofers. If someone were to classify it, it could definitely fall into the range of SQL where it does everything very well. This is what will make it popular for almost any application.


Just so you know... Damping factor means nothing and is an overrated spec. 

Good review on the TypeR though  

Kelvin


----------



## rugdnit

Dammit REX... After reading your review again I ordered a pair. Hoping I can be happy with a pair ported. I love my 15, but a smaller box is always more desirable.


----------



## RedMed427

I'm going to be running these differently than most, 2 of them in a sonotube, push-pull configuration!  Right now the dimensions are 12" diameter by 14" (size constraint) With about 600 watts hopefully.


----------



## jim walter

RedMed427 said:


> I'm going to be running these differently than most, 2 of them in a sonotube, push-pull configuration!  Right now the dimensions are 12" diameter by 14" (size constraint) With about 600 watts hopefully.


Interesting setup. Volume sounds about right, should be a nice clean setup. Look forward to the results!


----------



## jim walter

rugdnit said:


> Dammit REX... After reading your review again I ordered a pair. Hoping I can be happy with a pair ported. I love my 15, but a smaller box is always more desirable.


That's a tall order, but if you're going to go ported u think you'll come out very happy with your newfound 'speed' and space


----------



## rugdnit

jim walter said:


> That's a tall order, but if you're going to go ported u think you'll come out very happy with your newfound 'speed' and space


LOL Jim... I am not expecting to replace the w15gti! If I get to that point I figure I could try 4 of em sealed. Still a smaller box. Looking forward to trying 2 ported for now. 1 cu ft net tuned to 35Hz just like you suggested. I hope you don't get jumped for the Speed comment.


----------



## rugdnit

So before someone decides that these are gold and jacks the price way up I went and ordered a second set. I still have to finish my a-pillars, but I will be building a number of different boxes to run these in. Lot's of options!

2 ported
3 ported
4 sealed


----------



## rexroadj

3 ported  YUM!!!!!!!!!

I may do the same...I am still so hell bent on trying them as midbass? I just dont think I am willing to put in sealed pods for them in my doors? If I get a go ahead they will suffice in my doors IB then DONE!


----------



## rugdnit

Yeah I would love to do these as a midbass as well. I have the L8's and they have been great. Always looking for a little more oomph up front.. LOL. Hope the back is getting better!


----------



## rexroadj

rugdnit said:


> Yeah I would love to do these as a midbass as well. I have the L8's and they have been great. Always looking for a little more oomph up front.. LOL. Hope the back is getting better!


Thanks,
Back has actually been great for a little while now! Love my therapist!


----------



## rexroadj

Hopefully the ALPINE gods are shining on me! My truck went up in flames and melted today on a major highway No clue why? Its not like it was a beater? It was a VERY well taken care of truck and was very loved I will go back after the insurance gets a look and see if the subs are still intact? The front seats and dash are a pile of putty? Hopefully the subs made it? The console box looked "ok" but I HIGHLY doubt they are servicable  What a F'ing MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Shoulda F'ing stay'd in the damn thing


----------



## trojan fan

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Lazy1

Alway sucks to hear bad things happen to good people... Best of luck with insurance.


----------



## rexroadj

Thanks for the kind words! Hoping to get over to the yard this weekend to take out the truck box, amps (maybe?), hopefully subs?, and ladder racks. Deck, midbass, and tweets are melted to NOTHING!









The inside is an absolute mess  Got out just in time! my pinky toe nail is still black from soot! wont come off, had to step into fire from underneath my truck to get away


----------



## JAX

I wish you well justin


----------



## rugdnit

damn brother.... sorry about this. you can get the gear replaced, but for me it's the time involved to do it all again. That looked like a pretty big Car-B-Que. Sorry man!


----------



## mushasho

OMG just saw this today... I hope everything works out man... to think you were thinking of going with a full BRAX setup...


----------



## rexroadj

mushasho said:


> OMG just saw this today... I hope everything works out man... to think you were thinking of going with a full BRAX setup...


I actually bought some brax stuff but had sold it to pay for a recording demo of a song I wrote... My budget system is melted completely! Scan illuminator tweets, JBL 608mids, the 2 type R 8s.... and I dont know yet if my SS ref amps are F'd or not? I will get them up to test eventually. They were behind my back seat but are completely black from soot (cleanable) but dont know if it got to hot in the vehicle for them? I cant imagine it wasnt? Everything else is non existant....anything from the front seat forward is nothing but piles of melted plastic goop and metal frames. (including my deck)
Just found out in a round about way that my auto insurance wont cover it but the home will, however if we claim it, the home policy will be canceled on us upon our next term???? WTF! I am going to fight it though, because it was all mounted permanently so its "part of the truck" just as oem (only better. Its going to be a fight, and a long one because its a "fire investagation". I own my truck outright but getting (likely) only 13k or so for it puts me in a ****ty situation 
Should have just stayed in the damn thing!


----------



## rugdnit

rexroadj said:


> I actually bought some brax stuff but had sold it to pay for a recording demo of a song I wrote... My budget system is melted completely! Scan illuminator tweets, JBL 608mids, the 2 type R 8s.... and I dont know yet if my SS ref amps are F'd or not? I will get them up to test eventually. They were behind my back seat but are completely black from soot (cleanable) but dont know if it got to hot in the vehicle for them? I cant imagine it wasnt? Everything else is non existant....anything from the front seat forward is nothing but piles of melted plastic goop and metal frames. (including my deck)
> Just found out in a round about way that my auto insurance wont cover it but the home will, however if we claim it, the home policy will be canceled on us upon our next term???? WTF! I am going to fight it though, because it was all mounted permanently so its "part of the truck" just as oem (only better. Its going to be a fight, and a long one because its a "fire investagation". I own my truck outright but getting (likely) only 13k or so for it puts me in a ****ty situation
> Should have just stayed in the damn thing!


Seems like more and more Insurance has become a joke. They want their monthly payment, but when it's time to pay out they " **** you at the drive thru ".


----------



## rexroadj

Yeah, it sucks! I had a theft a while back where someone stole my F#1 setup, mcintosh amps and some other stuff (truck was apart but locked in my driveway and they replaced what they could (couldnt replace F#1 but paid me well for it) and there was no issue..... I am going to fight a little harder with the auto side because I am already filing a claim as it is, and everything was bolted down (some in factory locations) and I have photos of most things (amps and centet console (right here and the tweets frames can still be seen......sorta, but they are on the ground/dash frame now and the mids were melted to the door skin but I think it will be easy to see they were screwed to a baffle that was bolted to the door? We will see?


----------



## wizzi001

Damn that sucks balls Rex


----------



## ƒÆ§tÇµm

haha alpine...nice


----------



## JAX

ƒÆ§tÇµm said:


> haha alpine...nice



whats nice about this?

anyhow. Justin I hope you get what is owed to you. sucks they want to cancel you after the claim . thats bull


----------



## JAX

RedMed427 said:


> I'm going to be running these differently than most, 2 of them in a sonotube, push-pull configuration!  Right now the dimensions are 12" diameter by 14" (size constraint) With about 600 watts hopefully.



any update on this? I was/am still considering some kind of tube install using 2 of these in seperate tubes bolted to the rear deck firing up through the rear deck.

I am just not sure IB(free air)setup using some other 8's is going to be enough and then I would have to buy more stuff anyhow.


----------



## ƒÆ§tÇµm

JAX said:


> whats nice about this?


yeah that was crazy. what about the third one?


----------



## FartinInTheTub

Very nice review. Have been considering a single 8 firing through the ski pass of my BMW. Something to seriously consider. Thanks.


----------



## rexroadj

ƒÆ§tÇµm said:


> yeah that was crazy. what about the third one?


I let the first one go! Post dump in here again, or try to build your post count here or in any of my other threads and I will have a mod delete them in a heartbeat!
What is this? Yet another reincarnation of Jimmy2345?????


----------



## rexroadj

FartinInTheTub said:


> Very nice review. Have been considering a single 8 firing through the ski pass of my BMW. Something to seriously consider. Thanks.


I honestly cant think of a better 8" sub for 99% situations! If your going single...I would go ported?


----------



## trojan fan

rexroadj said:


> I let the first one go! Post dump in here again, or try to build your post count here or in any of my other threads and I will have a mod delete them in a heartbeat!
> What is this? Yet another reincarnation of Jimmy2345?????



Is the infamous jimmy2345 back at it again....can someone please investigate?


----------



## JAX

Ok I need some ideas on wether 2 of these will be loud enough or should I get 2 10's of something else 

Trying to get the most out of $200 or less. And as little space as I can.


----------



## CGMMNY

Well after reading this thread and debating for about a week I've decided to purchase 3 Type R 8's today and will be mounting them in a sealed 1.17 cu ft enclosure. I'll be running them with a Massive Audio NX3 and each sub should see about 225 watts..

What do you guys think?


----------



## trojan fan

CGMMNY said:


> Well after reading this thread and debating for about a week I've decided to purchase 3 Type R 8's today and will be mounting them in a sealed 1.17 cu ft enclosure. I'll be running them with a Massive Audio NX3 and each sub should see about 225 watts..
> 
> What do you guys think?



Do you really want to run that amp down to a 1 ohm load

You might be opening up a can of worms

IMO the SWR-843D would be a better choice for that amp


----------



## [email protected]

trojan fan said:


> Do you really want to run that amp down to a 1 ohm load
> 
> You might be opening up a can of worms
> 
> IMO the SWR-843D would be a better choice for that amp


I would assume he is looking at the dual 4's as he stated the 2 ohm power rating for the amp. But the power would be closer to 175-180 watts apiece with 3 on his amp at 2.66 ohm. I do not think that is enough power for those sealed. I woudl get the dual 2's and run it at 1.33 ohm and just watch the gains. That would net you about 350 watts apiece.


----------



## CGMMNY

trojan fan said:


> Do you really want to run that amp down to a 1 ohm load
> 
> You might be opening up a can of worms
> 
> IMO the SWR-843D would be a better choice for that amp


1 ohm, really? 

I'm going with the dual 4 ohm voice coil model (SWR-843D). Properly wired, the amp will see a 2.6 ohm load. Am I missing something?????

See wiring diagram: 

http://a248.e.akamai.net/pix.crutch...nter/car/subwoofer_wiring/3DVC_4-ohm_mono.jpg


----------



## CGMMNY

BeatsDownLow said:


> I would assume he is looking at the dual 4's as he stated the 2 ohm power rating for the amp. But the power would be closer to 175-180 watts apiece with 3 on his amp at 2.66 ohm. I do not think that is enough power for those sealed. I woudl get the dual 2's and run it at 1.33 ohm and just watch the gains. That would net you about 350 watts apiece.


Hmmmm. I'm really nervous about running the amp at 1.33 ohm. Maybe I just need a bigger amp.


----------



## rommelrommel

It's 1 ohm stable, I don't see the problem?


----------



## thehatedguy

Sounds like the WGTI 15 has some competition if/when I get rid of my IDQ-15.


----------



## Viperoni

Hi Jim, 

I've got a question about the 12" Type R's if you have a few minutes...

I'm looking at using 3 of the dual 2ohm VC (coils wired in series) in ~3.3cf sealed.

The new SWR-1223D appears to have a shorter coil than the older SWR-1222D at 46.1mm vs 44mm but has more Xmag at 20mm vs 19.4mm. Also, even though the new 1223 has a shallower mounting depth, it has more Xsus (72mm vs 65mm). 
Finally, the 1223D has the same 2.6" coil but is rated to handle 100 more watts RMS.

1223D specs: http://support.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_SWR_S06212011.pdf

1222D specs: http://support.alpine-usa.com/products/documents/OM_SWR-1222D.PDF

I'm looking for SQL and will be hitting the trio of subs with ~1500w RMS total.
Will the 1223D with it's shorting ring but slightly shorter coil and (as I understand) better cooling be the better choice for me?


----------



## [email protected]

CGMMNY said:


> Hmmmm. I'm really nervous about running the amp at 1.33 ohm. Maybe I just need a bigger amp.


I wouldnt say you need a bigger amp, maybe just one that can shed heat better


----------



## CGMMNY

BeatsDownLow said:


> I wouldnt say you need a bigger amp, maybe just one that can shed heat better


I cant argue with that! I plan to make sure the amp is properly ventilated  

At any rate, I'm actually upgrading to the Massive Audio N4. At 2.66 ohms I believe I should see between 270 to 300 watts per sub. I think that should do the trick.


----------



## CGMMNY

Jim, 

Could you comment on the box dimensions? I believe a sealed 1.17 cu ft enclosure is the sweet spot for 3 Type R 8's. Plus, this was the maximum I could go because of space limitations 

Any insight you can provide would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## [email protected]

CGMMNY said:


> I cant argue with that! I plan to make sure the amp is properly ventilated
> 
> At any rate, I'm actually upgrading to the Massive Audio N4. At 2.66 ohms I believe I should see between 270 to 300 watts per sub. I think that should do the trick.


I would think you will be fine with a N4 pushing them at the 2.66 ohm. Should be pretty nice. Your box seems to be fine on size also. You got about .39 cubes per sub before displacement. Throw some poly in there and your good to go.


----------



## rugdnit

thehatedguy said:


> Sounds like the WGTI 15 has some competition if/when I get rid of my IDQ-15.


Same boat as me. I love my GTI-- it does it everything with plenty of volume and clean. When I am on the road for business I need all the space I can get. The box I build for these 8's will do just that.


----------



## CGMMNY

BeatsDownLow said:


> I would think you will be fine with a N4 pushing them at the 2.66 ohm. Should be pretty nice. Your box seems to be fine on size also. You got about .39 cubes per sub before displacement. Throw some poly in there and your good to go.


Funny you mention poly. How much should be added and where can I get it?? Sorry for such a noob question.........


----------



## [email protected]

CGMMNY said:


> Funny you mention poly. How much should be added and where can I get it?? Sorry for such a noob question.........


Here is a good article.

Ultimate Polyfill Subwoofer Enclosure Resource - AudioJunkies


That will tell you how much to use. You can get it at fabric stores or places like K-Mart and Walmart.


----------



## trojan fan

CGMMNY said:


> 1 ohm, really?
> 
> I'm going with the dual 4 ohm voice coil model (SWR-843D). Properly wired, the amp will see a 2.6 ohm load. Am I missing something?????
> 
> See wiring diagram:
> 
> http://a248.e.akamai.net/pix.crutch...nter/car/subwoofer_wiring/3DVC_4-ohm_mono.jpg


Dude the title of the thread is Alpine SWR-823D, which is dual 2 ohm coils, if you were going with something different then you needed to state that, I can't read your mind

Do not run that amp under 2 ohm's

Better yet go with 2 SWR-823D in a ported enclosure...about the same volume


And to answer your question, yes you were missing something


----------



## trojan fan

rommelrommel said:


> It's 1 ohm stable, I don't see the problem?


Why would you ever run an amp down to 1 ohm in a daily driver:bash:


----------



## trojan fan

BeatsDownLow said:


> I would assume he is looking at the dual 4's as he stated the 2 ohm power rating for the amp. But the power would be closer to 175-180 watts apiece with 3 on his amp at 2.66 ohm. I do not think that is enough power for those sealed. I woudl get the dual 2's and run it at 1.33 ohm and just watch the gains. That would net you about 350 watts apiece.



Just going off the info that was posted:rolleyes2:


----------



## rexroadj

trojan fan said:


> Dude the title of the thread is Alpine SWR-823D, which is dual 2 ohm coils, if you were going with something different then you needed to state that, I can't read your mind
> 
> Do not run that amp under 2 ohm's
> 
> Better yet go with 2 SWR-823D in a ported enclosure...about the same volume
> 
> 
> And to answer your question, yes you were missing something


ACTUALLY THE THREAD IS A REVIEW! NOT A DEBATE ABOUT OHM LOADS OR THE LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Take it to the type R 8 thread that is there for ? and answer!!!!


----------



## trojan fan

rexroadj said:


> Thanks for the kind words! Hoping to get over to the yard this weekend to take out the truck box, amps (maybe?), hopefully subs?, and ladder racks. Deck, midbass, and tweets are melted to NOTHING!
> The inside is an absolute mess  Got out just in time! my pinky toe nail is still black from soot! wont come off, had to step into fire from underneath my truck to get away





rexroadj said:


> Yeah, it sucks! I had a theft a while back where someone stole my F#1 setup, mcintosh amps and some other stuff (truck was apart but locked in my driveway and they replaced what they could (couldnt replace F#1 but paid me well for it) and there was no issue..... I am going to fight a little harder with the auto side because I am already filing a claim as it is, and everything was bolted down (some in factory locations) and I have photos of most things (amps and centet console (right here and the tweets frames can still be seen......sorta, but they are on the ground/dash frame now and the mids were melted to the door skin but I think it will be easy to see they were screwed to a baffle that was bolted to the door? We will see?





rexroadj said:


> I let the first one go! Post dump in here again, or try to build your post count here or in any of my other threads and I will have a mod delete them in a heartbeat!
> What is this? Yet another reincarnation of Jimmy2345?????





rexroadj said:


> ACTUALLY THE THREAD IS A REVIEW! NOT A DEBATE ABOUT OHM LOADS OR THE LIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Take it to the type R 8 thread that is there for ? and answer!!!!



I don't want to be rude here, but you need to practice what you preach
My post was well within the context of this thread...


----------



## CGMMNY

Thank you all for your valuable insight. I got the 3 8's today and started building the box. My new amp probably wont arrive for several days. 

I'll post back my review when everything gets done. It should take me a week or two. 

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

CGMMNY said:


> Thank you all for your valuable insight. I got the 3 8's today and started building the box. My new amp probably wont arrive for several days.
> 
> I'll post back my review when everything gets done. It should take me a week or two.
> 
> Thanks!


Nice, I look forward to hearing your thought on it.


----------



## trojan fan

CGMMNY said:


> Thank you all for your valuable insight. I got the 3 8's today and started building the box. My new amp probably wont arrive for several days.
> 
> I'll post back my review when everything gets done. It should take me a week or two.
> 
> Thanks!



So what model of sub and amp did you end up going with


----------



## rexroadj

trojan fan said:


> I don't want to be rude here, but you need to practice what you preach
> My post was well within the context of this thread...


Well its my F'ing thread so.................

I will say it again.....Take it to the appropriate thread! Its pretty simple. You (not you alone though) are not within the context of this thread. Let it go and take it else where. 

CGMMNY- Feel free to chime back in here and let everyone know your results (review!). 
Good luck!


----------



## CGMMNY

trojan fan said:


> So what model of sub and amp did you end up going with


I went with the Alpine SWR-843D, which is the dual 4 ohm vc model. All 3 were delivered this morning 

I also upgraded from the Massive Audio N3 to the N4. The amp should arrive sometime next week.


----------



## Blancolex300

Justin, I ended up replacing my Hertz 8 with one of the Type R ones, and I am very impressed. The Hertz 8 wasn't what you would call happy with 700+ on it, but the Type R takes it like a champ. Good call on these. I will be adding a 2nd one in a vented enclosure at some point. What did you have yours tuned to?


----------



## trojan fan

rexroadj said:


> Well its my F'ing thread so.................
> 
> I will say it again.....Take it to the appropriate thread! Its pretty simple. You (not you alone though) are not within the context of this thread. Let it go and take it else where.
> 
> CGMMNY- Feel free to chime back in here and let everyone know your results (review!).
> Good luck!


STOP THE :bigcry:


----------



## rexroadj

trojan fan said:


> STOP THE :bigcry:


Seriously...just go! Who do you think you are? This is a review thread. You jackoffs wanna dispute ohm loads and amps do it in another thread. If you cant understand that concept then I am sorry for you. Its not whining, its respect. I took MY time and effort to put forth a review of something and this crap provides ZERO value to it. THAT IS WHY THERE IS A TYPE R ? and ANSWER THREAD STARTED BY JIM WALTER! GO ****ING USE IT! Seriously? Is it that hard to grasp? Why on earth would you think its fitting here?


----------



## rexroadj

Blancolex300 said:


> Justin, I ended up replacing my Hertz 8 with one of the Type R ones, and I am very impressed. The Hertz 8 wasn't what you would call happy with 700+ on it, but the Type R takes it like a champ. Good call on these. I will be adding a 2nd one in a vented enclosure at some point. What did you have yours tuned to?


I was at 33hz on mine! I just bought a restored 81 Renegade  Stay tuned for that custom ported center console  Be interesting to see how they work in that confg. with no doors/to?


----------



## BassnTruck

Guess I will add my $.02 to this. Went to an old shop I used to work at along time ago. They have the Alpines. Brought a JBL GTO804 with me that will be going into my brothers car when I get a chance.

So I grabbed a SWR-823D off the shelf and a MRX-M50 then went into the back. Built a ported box with about .896 ft^3 after displacement tuned to 30Hz. This seemed to be a good fit for either sub off the models. So I built the box and got ready for some testing in their demo car. Disconnected and removed the sub stage and amp that was there. And hooked up the MRX-M50. The Alpine was first up. Set the crossover to 80Hz and down (where the other amp was set to) and set the gain. The CO and Gain were not touch for the rest of the test.

Alpine: (Wired to 4 ohms)
A respectful performer in the bass department. Would play down and still be pretty accurate. Played this for a while with all types of music and it seems to be fine. It handled the 300RMS it was being fed just fine. Overall It seems to be a nice option.

JBL: Again about the same as the Alpine. Took everything I threw at it and sounded very good. Seemed to respond a little quicker on the transients of a fast beat. Output seemed to be a little more then the alpine but not by a huge margin. Overall The JBL seemed warmer to me and more natural. The JBL again seems to be a good option also.

They has a .5CF sealed box laying around so I gave that a shot also. Both subs preformed dismally in this test. I had both subs inverted in the box and I heard a small amount of pole port noise out of the JBL if you were close to it. I do not recall hearing any from the Alpine. I would not use either of these in a sealed enclosure unless I was going to maybe use them as a woofer in a 4 way set up leaving the sub stage to another driver but I did not test them in that aspect.

Over all both are a good choice IMO. But I think the JBL takes the cake especially when you factor in you can find the JBL half price of the Alpine.

I did not abuse either of these units so I can not say which would hold up better. Maybe the more expensive Alpine would fare better there?

So take that for what it is worth. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## rexroadj

Your sealed box was WAY to big for either...hence the horrible results.... Also the ported box was a little on the larger size for the alpine as well! The JBL is a great performer, especially for the price. In my experience with them, the JBL cant hold a candle to the type R. (this coming from a DIE HARD jbl fan) I love both of them but I would never own the 804 (or boston 108 for that matter) over the type R unless I just flat out couldnt afford them. Always lots of good options though....


----------



## JAX

I know this is not about the 8 but we stuck 2 type R 10s in my buddies truck in his pre made box and it really was a dissapointment. 

the space was only 0.66 cubic feet per side to begin with so we were already too small.

do you guys think that is why they were not very impressive? 

it was one of those under the seat boxes so we had to work with that


----------



## subwoofery

JAX said:


> I know this is not about the 8 but we stuck 2 type R 10s in my buddies truck in his pre made box and it really was a dissapointment.
> 
> the space was only 0.66 cubic feet per side to begin with so we were already too small.
> 
> do you guys think that is why they were not very impressive?
> 
> it was one of those under the seat boxes so we had to work with that


Why not let the box breathe, with some kind of DIY variovent (aperiodic membrane), to make up for the lack of space? 

Kelvin


----------



## [email protected]

Alpine says .6 cubes is optimum with a net of .5 cubes after displacement. I do not see why its a problem. Is the box stuffed?


----------



## JAX

box was not stuffed. I didnt think about it till after we were done putting them in.then we went to bed. 

I have never met a person more picky than this guy. lol


----------



## rexroadj

How much power did you have to them?


----------



## JAX

rexroadj said:


> How much power did you have to them?



about 600 total. was that under powering them?

he had the dual 2ohm subs wired to 4ohms then wired together back down to final 2ohm . he had 2 subs.


----------



## rexroadj

I find they get a LOT more "responsive" with more power. In a sealed box I would try and double that, especially in a smaller box. 
What exactly did he not like about it?


----------



## CGMMNY

Well I pretty much finished my install this evening and all I can say is wow. I'm running 3 of these in 1.14 cu ft sealed enclosure with about 350 watts going to each sub. 

Being that it's late I really haven't got to chance to tune my system yet, however I'm extremely impressed. These definitely beat out the 8W3's I had. I'll report back in several days as I tune my system and break the subs in.


----------



## rommelrommel

I'm running a pair in about .35 each, no fill, 800wrms. I do have 8's in the doors with 400ish wrms each as well, but so far I'm really impressed with these things. They give me every impression that they could do even more with more power in a smaller sealed box like this. They are also really musical, I have up front bass like crazy. Am really looking forward to finishing my "real" box once my router comes in next week, getting some processing in, and seeing what all these can do.


----------



## eclipse911t

rommelrommel said:


> I'm running a pair in about .35 each, no fill, 800wrms. I do have 8's in the doors with 400ish wrms each as well, but so far I'm really impressed with these things. They give me every impression that they could do even more with more power in a smaller sealed box like this. They are also really musical, I have up front bass like crazy. Am really looking forward to finishing my "real" box once my router comes in next week, getting some processing in, and seeing what all these can do.


Awesome!


----------



## uptown4784

so is this the new alpine type r? i been a fan a type r


----------



## JAX

uptown4784 said:


> so is this the new alpine type r? i been a fan a type r


Seriously? Yes. Just a little reading plus model # would tell that.


----------



## s200zr

How would two of these compare to one 10 type r?


----------



## BowDown

JAX said:


> Seriously? Yes. Just a little reading plus model # would tell that.


Gotta get an extra post on the old post count somehow?


----------



## rexroadj

Ok Jim (and gents)......I gots me ?'s!!!

Here's the deal..... For those that dont know....my truck melted down to the ground (salvaged the swr8s though 

Now I have an 81 cj-7 Renegade (resoration project, have a build log going)

I am probably going to keep the 8s in it.....maybe?
Here is my question...I just played around a tad with a sealed box (to big, .8cuft) with a kicker xi1000.1 at 2ohms so 1k watts.
It probably is a little leaky and big so it wasnt "super" 
I can do two 8s sealed with 1k or the one sub ported with 500w in my center console.
The thing to be considered is I will get ZERO cabin gain most of the time (not top or doors SO whats going to be the best bet. I dont have room to do both ported sadly or else it wouldnt be a question! SO, in my setup will I be better with one ported in .7 with 500 or both sealed in .7 with 1k? If this doesnt work out I will likely end up with a kicker l7 8" ported. I have about a max of .95 available for total cuft.... mounting depth and diameter is an issue as well (10" max width and depth of the box....

SAVE ME JEBUS!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT TO DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## subwoofery

rexroadj said:


> Ok Jim (and gents)......I gots me ?'s!!!
> 
> Here's the deal..... For those that dont know....my truck melted down to the ground (salvaged the swr8s though
> 
> Now I have an 81 cj-7 Renegade (resoration project, have a build log going)
> 
> I am probably going to keep the 8s in it.....maybe?
> Here is my question...I just played around a tad with a sealed box (to big, .8cuft) with a kicker xi1000.1 at 2ohms so 1k watts.
> It probably is a little leaky and big so it wasnt "super"
> I can do two 8s sealed with 1k or the one sub ported with 500w in my center console.
> The thing to be considered is I will get ZERO cabin gain most of the time (not top or doors SO whats going to be the best bet. I dont have room to do both ported sadly or else it wouldnt be a question! SO, in my setup will I be better with one ported in .7 with 500 or both sealed in .7 with 1k? If this doesnt work out I will likely end up with a kicker l7 8" ported. I have about a max of .95 available for total cuft.... mounting depth and diameter is an issue as well (10" max width and depth of the box....
> 
> SAVE ME JEBUS!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT TO DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Been trying to model the 8s in ported and sealed... Believe you'll have the most out of 2 sealed... 
2 in 0.841cuft (net) with 700 watts and a subsonic set to 20Hz @ 12dB/oct slope - no going over Xmax 
1 in 0.7cuft (net) tuned to 36Hz with 500 watts and a subsonic NEEDS TO be set to 35Hz in order to stay under Xmax 

The sealed will have more output over 55Hz and below 30Hz - not much though 

If you want to use 1000 watts, you will need to either go smaller or use the subsonic higher... 

Kelvin


----------



## haithamali

rexroadj said:


> I feel like its the mid/late 90's all over again. Someone get me an Alpine sticker quick


My new signature for SURE


----------



## rexroadj

subwoofery said:


> Been trying to model the 8s in ported and sealed... Believe you'll have the most out of 2 sealed...
> 2 in 0.841cuft (net) with 700 watts and a subsonic set to 20Hz @ 12dB/oct slope - no going over Xmax
> 1 in 0.7cuft (net) tuned to 36Hz with 500 watts and a subsonic NEEDS TO be set to 35Hz in order to stay under Xmax
> 
> The sealed will have more output over 55Hz and below 30Hz - not much though
> 
> If you want to use 1000 watts, you will need to either go smaller or use the subsonic higher...
> 
> Kelvin


Interesting..... Well I dont have a subsonic xover (I dont think, the amp is new to me and there might very well be one built in that is non defeatable...)

I have severe doubts as to the power I am getting from the amp at this point. The lights on the amp blink when played remotely hard. Nothing else in the vehicle does...but there is nothing else to blink with the exception of the deck which does not blink or fade.... I am 99% sure its alt related...I think they are rated at like 60 amps or less....something silly like that so I will have to upgrade that asap.....the battery may also need to be replaced.

I am going to seal up the box a lot better and give it a whirl... I will add some feet to it so I can downfire it and put it where the console is to get a fair idea as to what to expect..... I will also rip the top off and play with it that way. I really just wasnt sure what would really perform better without any sort of cabin gain? The good thing about this test is I can do it in a HUGE room, in my jeep, or outside, and the test will be realistic


----------



## rexroadj

haithamali said:


> My new signature for SURE


LOL..... I guess I have had a few of those lately... (good, bad, undecided...)

In the mid/late 90's I actually had kicker stickers....(drove a kicker demo vehicle)..... There were a lot of company stickers that were represented at that time though....JL was EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!! (still kinda is) MBQuart, Soundstream, PPI, MTX, Alpine, etc...... Now in our older age we realize that promoting our systems to thieves is just not a brilliant idea


----------



## rugdnit

I am in a similar boar Rex... I can do 2 ported or 4 sealed. I could squeeze 3 ported, but really prefer the size of the box for the 2 ported. Can't wait to see / hear what you do.


----------



## rexroadj

rugdnit said:


> I am in a similar boar Rex... Can't wait to see / hear what you do.


LOL, ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Going bear hunting for a long weekend so I will try out the ported when I get back.... I LOVED MY PAIR PORTED THOUGH!!!!

I do need to seal the box better (I'm sure) and see if I can get some more juice to my amp....It may work/sound better with a 4ohm load with the single ported as it will likely draw far less current... Some notes the 2 8s sealed are great! Get pretty low (low enough) and with the hard top on and doors on its MORE then enough for me. I just dont imagine it being overly audible with the top/doors off? My last jeep (back in the late 90's) had a 18w6 for a while! May have been a 15....dont remember...pretty sure it was a 18 though...I owned both at the same time. No back seat of course  volume was not an issue:laugh:
I later went to a pair of 12" solo's (round) behind the back seat and also....NO VOLUME ISSUES!


----------



## MagDizzle

Well it sounds like you got some choices to make Rex - good choices 

Based on the review from Rex and the support from Jim I took the plunge and bought a couple of the 823D's...Here's my problem...Now that I have these things I don't think I have enough power to run 2 of them sealed. Only have about 400W on the sub channel of my amp 

I need some input from some of the guys that have already played these and have some first hand experience at this point. My choices as I see them:

A) Build a sealed box (a tad on the larger side of the spec) and see what happens

B) Ditch the idea of going with 2 subs and just build a ported box for 1 of them (***Challenge here is I am trying to build as shallow a box as possible)

C) Sell them both and buy a shallow 12

Sorry if this is jacking but there's been a ton of good info on this thread and I know Rex has a lot of experience with these things at this point so I'm hoping for some solid direction here?

Thanks


----------



## subwoofery

Sell both and go 12 

Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj

I would x2 Kelvin.... Or single ported 8"


----------



## MagDizzle

Thanks guys! I guess I was feeling like that was really the answer I was going to get.

Rex - I like the idea of doing one ported but that really hurts my trying to build a shallow enclosure for my false floor style install.

Oh well... at least they haven't been installed or seen power so I guess selling them shouldn't be too hard.

I'll be looking forward to your new build Rex!

Thanks again for the input gentlemen,
Mag


----------



## trojan fan

Sounds like a shallow 12 would be your easiest option to execute...good luck


----------



## MagDizzle

trojan fan said:


> Sounds like a shallow 12 would be your easiest option to execute...good luck


Thanks. Now I just need to find a home for these NIB 823D's I got all excited and ordered :laugh:


----------



## subwoofery

You can make it shallow enough if you wrap the port around the sub and get creative: 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/23845-2007-my-civic-si.html 

Kelvin


----------



## trojan fan

MagDizzle said:


> Thanks. Now I just need to find a home for these NIB 823D's I got all excited and ordered :laugh:


PM sent


----------



## MagDizzle

subwoofery said:


> You can make it shallow enough if you wrap the port around the sub and get creative:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/23845-2007-my-civic-si.html
> 
> Kelvin


Thanks Kelvin. I'll check it out from home. Can't see pics here at work.


----------



## BowDown

I have to say this SWR-823D has been a treat! The typeR 8" is just awesome. It's almost broke in now after a few hrs of play time.. but I just can't believe the output of this sub sealed in .4ft^3. Defiantly sounds like a sub much larger than itself. Now I need to figure out how to stop the back of the seat from vibrating! 

Awesome product!


----------



## Thechosenone74

I have a 08 Tundra Doublecab and I was looking at putting 4 of these under the seat. I've measured the area and I can fit a sealed box that is 1.2cuft net. I spoke with Jim from alpine and he said this would be a good size with about a pound of polyfil added in but I was wondering after reading Kelvin's post if I should reconsider and look at running just two of these in a .84cuft box? Either setup would be running off of an old Alpine 1507. 

Also, dumb question but would I be better off to run each sub in its own chamber or just build one big open box. My design was four individual chambers.


----------



## tknude

Would one of these in a sealed .3 box be enough in a minivan between the two front seats firing forward? 

I am trying to avoid having a larger box with a 10 inch in it somewhere in the back. 

As well I was trying to preserve some space under the center tray at the front - I have seen several center console sub designs.


----------



## rexroadj

tknude said:


> Would one of these in a sealed .3 box be enough in a minivan between the two front seats firing forward?
> 
> I am trying to avoid having a larger box with a 10 inch in it somewhere in the back.
> 
> As well I was trying to preserve some space under the center tray at the front - I have seen several center console sub designs.


That all depends on what "enough" means! I would say in a larger vehicle like that, it would sound pretty good! I think it would give you more then enough to keep up with just about any front stage and maybe give a little extra Umpf! when requested! Make sure you can give it some juice though! I would really see if you can squeeze a single 8 ported even if its on the smaller size first. There would be no doubt that it would hold its own in that situation


----------



## CGMMNY

So I'd like to report back on my build. I have three of these in a 1.17 cu sealed enclosure. My 8’s are being fed by a Massive Audio N4 and are seeing approximately 325 watts each. As I stated a while back, they play extremely loud without any distortion. After having them for 6 months, I'd have to say I'm satisfied with their performance.

No hear comes my question. As with most 8 inch subs, sometimes you don't get that low bass extension. I know that getting this extension could be accomplished by going with a ported enclosure. However, I don't have the space for a ported box (my box is located in the spare tire well of my 370z). Keeping that in mind, I've been contemplating going with 2 Alpine 10 inch Type R thins in a 1.0 cu ft sealed enclosure. I'd be throwing about 500 watts at each sub. I'm figuring with the additional power and diameter of the subs, I should get deeper and stronger bass than my current setup. 

Does anyone think I'm taking a step backwards with this setup? Your insight is appreciated.


----------



## glidn

CGMMNY said:


> So I'd like to report back on my build. I have three of these in a 1.17 cu sealed enclosure. My 8’s are being fed by a Massive Audio N4 and are seeing approximately 325 watts each. As I stated a while back, they play extremely loud without any distortion. After having them for 6 months, I'd have to say I'm satisfied with their performance.
> 
> No hear comes my question. As with most 8 inch subs, sometimes you don't get that low bass extension. I know that getting this extension could be accomplished by going with a ported enclosure. However, I don't have the space for a ported box (my box is located in the spare tire well of my 370z). Keeping that in mind, I've been contemplating going with 2 Alpine 10 inch Type R thins in a 1.0 cu ft sealed enclosure. I'd be throwing about 500 watts at each sub. I'm figuring with the additional power and diameter of the subs, I should get deeper and stronger bass than my current setup.
> 
> Does anyone think I'm taking a step backwards with this setup? Your insight is appreciated.


why not just go to 2x 8" in a ported enclosure? drop one of your three. Still have the power and a little more manageable?

Then you have no need to buy other subs. In addition, you sure your 1.17ft3 is not too small? Have you taken the sub displacement into question?


----------



## subwoofery

CGMMNY said:


> So I'd like to report back on my build. I have three of these in a 1.17 cu sealed enclosure. My 8’s are being fed by a Massive Audio N4 and are seeing approximately 325 watts each. As I stated a while back, they play extremely loud without any distortion. After having them for 6 months, I'd have to say I'm satisfied with their performance.
> 
> No hear comes my question. *As with most 8 inch subs, sometimes you don't get that low bass extension. * Just haven't found the right one yet  I know that getting this extension could be accomplished by going with a ported enclosure. However, I don't have the space for a ported box (my box is located in the spare tire well of my 370z). Keeping that in mind, I've been contemplating going with 2 Alpine 10 inch Type R thins in a 1.0 cu ft sealed enclosure. I'd be throwing about 500 watts at each sub. I'm figuring with the additional power and diameter of the subs, I should get deeper and stronger bass than my current setup.
> 
> Does anyone think I'm taking a step backwards with this setup? Your insight is appreciated.


2 x 10 Type R thins in 1cuft will hit better lows than your current setup (due to the increase in cone area), will you hear it though? Not sure coz the difference is not that important: 
- current setup has about 1000 watts too
- Xmax about the same (14mm vs 15mm) 
- optimal box for them (0.39cuft each). 

Kelvin


----------



## ttt0649

how do these compare to the Polk MM 8's??


----------



## subwoofery

ttt0649 said:


> how do these compare to the Polk MM 8's??


Having modelled it many times for a friend, I feel that the MM is not a good woofer if you want SQ. Sealed cannot be bigger than 0.3cuft if you use 250 watts or it'll overexcurt around 45Hz. 
And ported asks for a tuning freq above 35Hz or the same thing happens around 45Hz. Closest thing to practical for it is 1cuft tuned to 35Hz... then again the freq response isn't so great for pure SQ applications. 
One more thing, the MM doesn't handle near the same power than the Type R. 

Kelvin


----------



## rodburner

Hi,first post. I've read this thread and the 23 pages that go with Jim's thread,[sorry about being so "familiar" with long standing members ],but I'm sure I read the vented box size and port size for a 2 sub and 3 sub setup,but I can't remember what page. I'm old. I'm building a new vented box for my 2 823's,but my son is getting me another one for Christmas,so I'd like to make it a 3 hole'r.
I would like the box smallish,with a single exterior port,slotted style if possible,but round or multiple's if required. So,use the Alpine .55 net,times 3,add the .15 for the 3 subs and what size of port?.
I listen to everything from Fiona Apple to ZZ Top. I have a 91 Mazda extra cab, and will be powering them with a Sundown 2500 at 1.33ohms. If that's too much juice,I can build a double and use the 3rd,sealed,as a midbass up front.
OR,seal all 3. Just never had a vented box before.
As far as a sealed sub,or mid,I work in the natural gas industry and have access to 1000's of feet of 8" pe pipe and fittings, which fits the 823's perfectly from nearly zero cubic inches to whatever..

Thanks for your replies. Steve


----------



## MackDaddy1962

I guess I'll jump in too. 

My application is a 2010 Honda Accord EXLV6 sedan. I planned on replacing the factory 8" IB rear deck mounted sub with an Elemental Designs e3.8 powered with a JL Audio 250/1v2. I'm more into SQ at my age (pushing 50.)

Then after reading all there is to read in this thread, I changed my mind and ordered an Alpine SWR-823D from Amazon. $100 shipped sounds like a super fair deal to me. I'm still planning on powering this with the JL 250/1. I've also came to the conclusion I'd like to try the new Alpine in a sealed box. If it sounds good, I'll pull the factory IB sub from the rear deck and use the open hole as a cabin port.

I see the "ideal" sized sealed box is .3CF internal volume. I ordered a super nice box from a builder on eBay listed as "8" SINGLE SLANTFRONT 3/4" MDF .30 CU.FT GREY SUBWOOFER SUB ENCLOSURE BOX" which also looks like a stupendous deal ($40 shipped.) All 3/4" MDF construction, appears to be slotted & glued together. eBay item # 280778638158.

My question is, will I need to add a bit of poly-fill to make this work right? I'd assume the seller is listing "empty box" internal volume. Maybe not, I guess I should send him a note and ask....

He's also got the same exact box in a .4CF internal volume (of which I just found today, after I ordered the .3 yesterday....) Go figure..

Really looking forward to testing this little gem out! Thanks so much to all that have contributed to the thread. Very informative.

Respectfully,
Jim


----------



## rexroadj

just wanted to let all those know......I will be selling my pair  I absolutely love them and they are without question the best 8s I have ever used! I am not doing anything in my jeep till the spring and I am pretty sure I am going another route? Either way I will have till spring to get more if I change my mind
PM if your interested....just saving the hassle of a classified listing?


----------



## meantaco

so what will be better choice a single type r 8 or a JBL Power Series P1024 powered by an alpine Mrp-500 amp?


----------



## subwoofery

meantaco said:


> so what will be better choice a single type r 8 or a JBL Power Series P1024 powered by an alpine Mrp-500 amp?


I'd go JBL - if you have space, JBL ported is even better 

Kelvin


----------



## rexroadj

subwoofery said:


> I'd go JBL - if you have space, JBL ported is even better
> 
> Kelvin


X2! As wonderful as the swr 8s are (and make no mistake....they are wonderful!)
There is no way shape or form a single type R 8 is going to keep up with the P series from JBL! That is one of my all time favorite all around subs! You just flat out cant go wrong with them imo. Accurate and deep as holy hell! X2 for ported as well! Anything over 500w and your a VERY happy camper


----------



## toomtoomvroom

I must admit i didn't fully read through all 8 pages, but i did skim through it. Just wondering how these compare to the JL Audio 8W7, i know the w7 is old technology, i've had mine for 5+ years, but i really enjoy it. I have it running off a Alpine PDX-5 an there's plenty of power. I was looking for another one for my second vehicle, and came across this. I've always liked alpine, but never tried the Type R's.

Btw, i saw on Alpine's website, they're offering buy one get one half off. Also, other non-authorized sellers are selling them for $100 shipped. I might be interested in picking one up if anyone wants to split a pair.


----------



## trojan fan

toomtoomvroom said:


> I must admit i didn't fully read through all 8 pages, but i did skim through it. Just wondering how these compare to the JL Audio 8W7, i know the w7 is old technology, i've had mine for 5+ years, but i really enjoy it. I have it running off a Alpine PDX-5 an there's plenty of power. I was looking for another one for my second vehicle, and came across this. I've always liked alpine, but never tried the Type R's.
> 
> Btw, i saw on Alpine's website, they're offering buy one get one half off. Also, other non-authorized sellers are selling them for $100 shipped. I might be interested in picking one up if anyone wants to split a pair.


Here are some links for the Alpine 8's....then click on the compare prices here tab to get your best price

http://www.al-eds.com/Alpine-SWR-823D-p23563.html

http://www.al-eds.com/Alpine-SWR-843D-p23546.html


----------



## eltico7213

very nice.! i've had great experiences with the DD1508s even SC. im currently getting rid of my DD9512 to test out the new Cadence S2W8s this week, but i'd love to hear how these Type R's sound.!


----------



## rexroadj

toomtoomvroom said:


> I must admit i didn't fully read through all 8 pages, but i did skim through it. Just wondering how these compare to the JL Audio 8W7, i know the w7 is old technology, i've had mine for 5+ years, but i really enjoy it. I have it running off a Alpine PDX-5 an there's plenty of power. I was looking for another one for my second vehicle, and came across this. I've always liked alpine, but never tried the Type R's.
> 
> Btw, i saw on Alpine's website, they're offering buy one get one half off. Also, other non-authorized sellers are selling them for $100 shipped. I might be interested in picking one up if anyone wants to split a pair.


The W7s are awesome! Period! I wouldnt exactly call it "old" tech either considering they were pretty far ahead of the game when they came out. Besides.....it just works? If it aint broke............
I would say the w7 would eat up the swr on output all day long (not that the swr cant hold its own and do some special things..... Sq? well its subjective of course. I find the w7s to excellent sq subs that can get nasty when you want. I would say from a "pure" sq perspective the swr may have an edge assuming power, enclosure, and tuning are priority #1 to the system its with!
If you can only fit one sub? Go w7 if you can pony up the $. If you can fit mulitiples (for the same price as the w7....) then you will be VERY happy!!!! 
They are still in my experience the absolute best all around 8" sub I have ever encountered. I love everything about it! (thats pretty much what the 8pages say


----------



## trojan fan

rexroadj said:


> The W7s are awesome! Period! I wouldnt exactly call it "old" tech either considering they were pretty far ahead of the game when they came out. Besides.....it just works? If it aint broke............
> I would say the w7 would eat up the swr on output all day long (not that the swr cant hold its own and do some special things..... Sq? well its subjective of course. I find the w7s to excellent sq subs that can get nasty when you want. I would say from a "pure" sq perspective the swr may have an edge assuming power, enclosure, and tuning are priority #1 to the system its with!
> If you can only fit one sub? Go w7 if you can pony up the $. If you can fit mulitiples (for the same price as the w7....) then you will be VERY happy!!!!
> They are still in my experience the absolute best all around 8" sub I have ever encountered. I love everything about it! (thats pretty much what the 8pages say


x2....exactly....IMO the Alpine's are very musical and blend in smoothly with the rest of the system. This is an area where a lot of the "one note wonder" subs fall short in. This is also an area that can make a system sound special


----------



## Neil_J

Finally got my box built... For anyone that wants to follow my build log, it's here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/118147-2011-mini-cooper-s-sq-build-hat-jl-alpine-knu-secondskin-sds-pwk.html


----------



## pulseacoustics

Wow, great opinions over here based in very knowledgeable first-hand experience. I'll be coming on this site much more often.


----------



## trojan fan

^^^Welcome aboard...glade to see you like the site...:beerchug:


----------



## LeXcite

Wish it was an X series ...


----------



## jim walter

LeXcite said:


> Wish it was an X series ...


Cast Frame, Segmented High-Strength Magnets, Full Length Shorting Sleeve, Super Tight Gap, Kevlar Cone. HAMR Surround Spiral Cut Al Former. Rediculous SQ, Impressive SPL. 

Can't really see what more we could do to turn it into a Type X, performance-wise. If you want, I can ship you a spare dust cap with the X Logo on it 

I'm kidding with you. I'd love to do a Type X 8 ... Would be fun to battle with the Sundownz of the world but unfortunately thats not where we targeted with our first 8 in some time. Based on the success of this guy, who knows what you'll see in the future though. 

On the other end of the spectrum, wait till you get your hands on the new Type S 10s 12s & 15s that we just released at CES  If these 8s were "game over", then the new S are "game changers"


----------



## DESTROYERRACER

Mr Walter....i just got my SWR-843D from the UPS guy and am figuring boxes.I have a regular cab truck with minimal room so im going with a sealed box.I want this to produce a 50/50 outcome of SQ and thump.Im thinking of building a wedge box with the dimensions of 12" high by 12" wide with the top depth of the wedge being 5 inches and the bottom depth at 10 inches with 3/4 inch MDF for .383 cubes before woofer.I want to dig as low as possible with the aforementioned SQ/thump in mind for dubstep, hiphop etc but still play cleanly for double bass etc.Is this going to be where i want to be?You seemed like the right guy to ask, thank u very much!


----------



## Booger

jim walter said:


> Cast Frame, Segmented High-Strength Magnets, Full Length Shorting Sleeve, Super Tight Gap, Kevlar Cone. HAMR Surround Spiral Cut Al Former. Rediculous SQ, Impressive SPL.
> 
> Can't really see what more we could do to turn it into a Type X, performance-wise. If you want, I can ship you a spare dust cap with the X Logo on it
> 
> I'm kidding with you. I'd love to do a Type X 8 ... Would be fun to battle with the Sundownz of the world but unfortunately thats not where we targeted with our first 8 in some time. Based on the success of this guy, who knows what you'll see in the future though.
> 
> On the other end of the spectrum, wait till you get your hands on the new Type S 10s 12s & 15s that we just released at CES  If these 8s were "game over", then the new S are "game changers"


I want the new 2012 Type S - 15s!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Game ender. lol


----------



## LeXcite

jim walter said:


> On the other end of the spectrum, wait till you get your hands on the new Type S 10s 12s & 15s that we just released at CES



Mr. Walter, what about TypeX? Will be there any new models ?


----------



## Catfish Beach

Are the new type s available? If not, when are they going to be available?


----------



## cleansoundz

I will be buying some Type Rs very soon. I regretted selling my RE Audio SEs.


----------



## rexroadj

cleansoundz said:


> I will be buying some Type Rs very soon. I regretted selling my RE Audio SEs.


If you enjoyed he RE's........ The type R's will be like a 3way with super models that were stuck in prison for a few years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Grimy_One

rexroadj said:


> If you enjoyed he RE's........ The type R's will be like a 3way with super models that were stuck in prison for a few years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha, this is hilarious... I have owned both, and in no way would I take the Type Rs over the RE SEs... The SEs were great subs, and sound a ton cleaner than the Type Rs.


----------



## trojan fan

The_Grimy_One said:


> Haha, this is hilarious... I have owned both, and in no way would I take the Type Rs over the RE SEs... The SEs were great subs, and sound a ton cleaner than the Type Rs.


It's all about perception....thanks for your opinion......


----------



## subwoofery

The_Grimy_One said:


> Haha, this is hilarious... I have owned both, and in no way would I take the Type Rs over the RE SEs... The SEs were great subs, and sound a ton cleaner than the Type Rs.


You're talking about the 2011 Type R version, right? 

Kelvin


----------



## The_Grimy_One

subwoofery said:


> You're talking about the 2011 Type R version, right?
> 
> Kelvin


Yes I am... I have owned both... The Type Rs can get louder, and are for sure one of the best bangs for the buck, especially the 8s! But I will take a pair of RE Audio SE all day over them. And I am talking about the SE, not the SE X.

The Type Rs arent very clean sounder woofers.


----------



## rexroadj

The_Grimy_One said:


> Yes I am... I have owned both... The Type Rs can get louder, and are for sure one of the best bangs for the buck, especially the 8s! But I will take a pair of RE Audio SE all day over them. And I am talking about the SE, not the SE X.
> 
> The Type Rs arent very clean sounder woofers.


WOW! certainly each to there own! I had the re's before too (several different models) and I wouldnt piss on them if they were on fire! Especially the 8s! I had the complete opposite experience with SQ between the two (probably some of the cleanest woofers I have used in the price point a even a great deal higher!) 

Certainly not saying yours didnt sound good or anything like that! Just funny how different two people can experience the same things?


----------



## The_Grimy_One

rexroadj said:


> WOW! certainly each to there own! I had the re's before too (several different models) and I wouldnt piss on them if they were on fire! Especially the 8s! I had the complete opposite experience with SQ between the two (probably some of the cleanest woofers I have used in the price point a even a great deal higher!)
> 
> Certainly not saying yours didnt sound good or anything like that! Just funny how different two people can experience the same things?


Which ones did you have, if you dont mind me asking... I mean the XXX is clearly in another league, but is one of, if not the greatest SQL sub made...

But yea, thats funny. Install always matters and the vehicle.


----------



## rexroadj

I had several of the older lines..... Se, etc...... Including the GREATXXX! Now that truly was great sub no matter how you slice it!!
I just felt the 8" se in particular left me extremely lacking.... In fact when asked how I rate a variety of the 8s over the years its always at the bottom for me. 
But sound is %100 subjective (despite all the # crunchers) and this is exhibit A. Again, its just my opinion and thats all. I am certainly not saying someone cant possibly feel the opposite or shouldnt! I have no doubt that your experience of the sub was stellar!
I suppose thats why there more then one version of any size sub, speaker, amp, etc... on the market?


----------



## The_Grimy_One

rexroadj said:


> I had several of the older lines..... Se, etc...... Including the GREATXXX! Now that truly was great sub no matter how you slice it!!
> I just felt the 8" se in particular left me extremely lacking.... In fact when asked how I rate a variety of the 8s over the years its always at the bottom for me.
> But sound is %100 subjective (despite all the # crunchers) and this is exhibit A. Again, its just my opinion and thats all. I am certainly not saying someone cant possibly feel the opposite or shouldnt! I have no doubt that your experience of the sub was stellar!
> I suppose thats why there more then one version of any size sub, speaker, amp, etc... on the market?


As I recall, we were talking about the 10s, I never heard the 8s 
I do understand, though, that this is a thread about the 8s. I am very curious to hear these Type R 8s. Maybe I should run 3 of them. Hmmm... And yes you are right. I kind of get mad when certain subs arent offered in a variety of sizes :/


----------



## rexroadj

The_Grimy_One said:


> As I recall, we were talking about the 10s, I never heard the 8s
> I do understand, though, that this is a thread about the 8s. I am very curious to hear these Type R 8s. Maybe I should run 3 of them. Hmmm... And yes you are right. I kind of get mad when certain subs arent offered in a variety of sizes :/


OH! My bad! I was thinking we were talking 8s vs 8s...... Totally different ball game!!!! 
I dont come around much anymore....must have lost my ability to read at the same time


----------



## The_Grimy_One

rexroadj said:


> OH! My bad! I was thinking we were talking 8s vs 8s...... Totally different ball game!!!!
> I dont come around much anymore....must have lost my ability to read at the same time


Your fine... Like I said, I see this is a thread about the 8s... I never even knew RE made SE 8s... Or did they?

You got me curious to hear these Alpine 8s tho...


----------



## sundownz

jim walter said:


> Cast Frame, Segmented High-Strength Magnets, Full Length Shorting Sleeve, Super Tight Gap, Kevlar Cone. HAMR Surround Spiral Cut Al Former. Rediculous SQ, Impressive SPL.
> 
> Can't really see what more we could do to turn it into a Type X, performance-wise. If you want, I can ship you a spare dust cap with the X Logo on it
> 
> I'm kidding with you. I'd love to do a Type X 8 ... Would be fun to battle with the Sundownz of the world but unfortunately thats not where we targeted with our first 8 in some time. Based on the success of this guy, who knows what you'll see in the future though.
> 
> On the other end of the spectrum, wait till you get your hands on the new Type S 10s 12s & 15s that we just released at CES  If these 8s were "game over", then the new S are "game changers"


Always cool to have more awesome 8s on the market !

The new Type-S drivers are pretty sweet as well.


----------



## Catfish Beach

Anyone know when the new Type S models will be available, or if they are available now?


----------



## jim walter

Catfish Beach said:


> Anyone know when the new Type S models will be available, or if they are available now?


They will be available late March. 

Jim


----------



## meantaco

Sorry for the thread jack... witch of this 2 subs its better all around the alpine type r 10 or the JBL Power Series P1024 powered by an alpine mrp500 ?


----------



## Bumpin' Goalie

meantaco said:


> Sorry for the thread jack... witch of this 2 subs its better all around the alpine type r 10 or the JBL Power Series P1024 powered by an alpine mrp500 ?


Both have managed to have stout reputations in their price bracket. Install-specific readings and auditioning would be your most useful resources.


----------



## meantaco

If I could Id do it but I live in central America!


----------



## cleansoundz

Believe it or not my Type Rs sound as good as my old RE Audio SEs.


----------



## meantaco

what will be better choice jbls gto 8 or the alpine type r 8?


----------



## rugdnit

meantaco said:


> what will be better choice jbls gto 8 or the alpine type r 8?


If price is not a big deal then the Alpine. If you want to keep the costing down-- go JBL. Great sub that out performs the money spent.


----------



## meantaco

overall sound output, sound quality witch one is better?


----------



## trojan fan

My choice would be the Alpine

In a ported box it's hard to beat when you factor in the price


----------



## rexroadj

Absolutely the Alpine! BUT, for $100 you could get two ID8s from the classifieds...... That would be my first choice with $100 A pair of them ported would be nice! If your running over 200w a sub then the Alpines will give and give with more and more power! 
There really are a ton of great 8s at a lot of price points for a lot of situations now a days!


----------



## f5racing

I just finished by new setup this weekend, using 1 swr-843D, and wow! Ported enclosure at .7ft^3, and I can't believe what this little sub will do. By far the best $90 I've spent in a while.


----------



## trojan fan

f5racing said:


> I just finished by new setup this weekend, using 1 swr-843D, and wow! Ported enclosure at .7ft^3, and I can't believe what this little sub will do. By far the best $90 I've spent in a while.


x2....that is exactly what I'm talking about:beerchug:


----------



## meantaco

single type r 8 or pair of jbls gto 8 powered by an alpine mrp500?


----------



## rape_ape

I've got a pair of 843s im going to put in a 1.3cu ft (net) precision-ported (3") tuned to 35hz. This is to replace a single 1243 I had in the trunk in a 4" precision-ported box tuned to 30hz. We are going on a road trip this summer so the smaller box will be behind my seat with the trunk open for camping gear/etc. Cant wait to get the new box built (am waiting for port tube and other items to arrive from PE next week). The two 8s will see 900w from my Hifonics amp. 

Will post impressions once its all in.


----------



## meantaco

bump


----------



## rexroadj

meantaco said:


> single type r 8 or pair of jbls gto 8 powered by an alpine mrp500?


Single 8 ported and pair jbls sealed? (similar space so that would be my assumption?)

What vehicle? What are you looking for in sound????? 
We need more info then "which one"


----------



## pjc

I just got one of the Alpine 8s for my wife's xB. Gonna try and install it under the front seat. I'll super excited about this little thing. Ive never seen one until now and wow. They are beefy. The depth and everything about the sub makes the cone look tiny lol. I'll let yall know how it turns out. 

PJ


----------



## captainobvious

rape_ape said:


> I've got a pair of 843s im going to put in a 1.3cu ft (net) precision-ported (3") tuned to 35hz. This is to replace a single 1243 I had in the trunk in a 4" precision-ported box tuned to 30hz. We are going on a road trip this summer so the smaller box will be behind my seat with the trunk open for camping gear/etc. Cant wait to get the new box built (am waiting for port tube and other items to arrive from PE next week). The two 8s will see 900w from my Hifonics amp.
> 
> Will post impressions once its all in.


What were your impressions of the SWR-1243? What other subs have you used to compare it to? Thanks!


----------



## rape_ape

captainobvious said:


> What were your impressions of the SWR-1243? What other subs have you used to compare it to? Thanks!


I haven't compared it to anything except the type-s (in a very-oversized sealed box) I had before in another build. I can say I was and am very happy with the 1243. When we get back from our road trip I will probably run both enclosures in parallel. The 1243 took 900w from my Hifonics amp like a champ including with intense dubstep tracks. Keep in mind that 96% of the SQ you get from any driver comes from the installation/tune. Like I said, I was happy with the 1243 as I had it in the 4" precision-ported box.


----------



## rape_ape

Actually, now that I think on it, Im pretty sure i tuned the 1243 box to 28hz, not 30....


----------



## captainobvious

Thanks for the response. After measuring, looks like I'm going to have to do a 10". Now I'm debating between the SWR-1023D and the TC Sounds EPIC 10...


----------



## rape_ape

captainobvious said:


> Thanks for the response. After measuring, looks like I'm going to have to do a 10". Now I'm debating between the SWR-1023D and the TC Sounds EPIC 10...


Seems like you cant go wrong with either, although the TC is ~$70 more in cost. If it was me I'd probably go with the Alpine.


----------



## meantaco

rexroadj said:


> Single 8 ported and pair jbls sealed? (similar space so that would be my assumption?)
> 
> What vehicle? What are you looking for in sound?????
> We need more info then "which one"




you are correct single ported and pair jbls sealed.. On a toyota tacoma 2007 access cab.. Amp powering them alpine mpr500. by the way what other sub will you recommend with that amp type r 10? will it be underpowered?


----------



## rexroadj

meantaco said:


> you are correct single ported and pair jbls sealed.. On a toyota tacoma 2007 access cab.. Amp powering them alpine mpr500. by the way what other sub will you recommend with that amp type r 10? will it be underpowered?


I would say the single R 8" ported over the pair of jbl's (and I do love the gto's)
Or if you can fit the 10" ported that would be even better! IMO

As far as 8s go the R is my #1 for 90% of applications. Ported more the sealed! They just dont fail, take power, sound amazing, and have some legit output! They are built like tanks!!!!


----------



## slamdlsx

2 of these sealed? Or one ported? Better to get these or the sundown e8v2? Both cost around 90 each


----------



## rexroadj

slamdlsx said:


> 2 of these sealed? Or one ported? Better to get these or the sundown e8v2? Both cost around 90 each


And here we go again.....................

FOR WHAT, WITH WHAT, IN WHAT!

The answers are never as easy as your question without details!


----------



## slamdlsx

Regular cab truck. I willl build the box to spec sealed or aeroport. Like to push 500 to each sub.


----------



## rexroadj

slamdlsx said:


> Regular cab truck. I willl build the box to spec sealed or aeroport. Like to push 500 to each sub.


Ok, now were getting somewhere! Output or overall sq?


I am not as big a fan of the type R sealed personally...... However with that power they may do well. When I tested mine sealed I didnt have a ton of juice to them and it showed.

SQ? I dont think the sundown is going to compete.....I am not sure that there are a whole lot that can to be brutally honest!
Output? I think the sundown will take control but at a cost (sq)

If you could fit the R's (pair) ported I would say its a no brainer to me!

If you care mostly about output then the single sundown is likely the "best" choice. If you want a great combo of output/sq then I would say the R ported!


----------



## slamdlsx

Trying to get away with a smaller box. Something like 26x14x6. No amp yet so power not set in stone. Just want it loud lol.


----------



## cgm246

Is this the same sub in this box that we are all talking about???

Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.


----------



## rugdnit

cgm246 said:


> Is this the same sub in this box that we are all talking about???
> 
> Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.


YES!


----------



## Grease Monkey

About to do a build in the wife's '12 Scion Tc. Thinkin' about 2 SWR-823D in a ported box tuned to 35hz-ish off of 600w. Looking for more SQ than output. Old sub stage in last vehicle was a single Type R 12 off of 600w tuned to 32hz. It got loud but was a little sloppy. Thoughts anyone?

TIA

Andrew


----------



## jonlem

I blew my ed3.8. Installed an 843d in the same box. A .55 box with a 2.5 x2.5 x 30 inch square port tuned for around 31hz on a KX 600.1. Sounds really good. Very flat clean, controlled output, just what I wanted. Great speaker.


----------



## AzzurriAudioworks

Just wanted to echo everyone's praise of the Type-R line. Of all the installs I've done with the SWRT10 (Shallow 10"), they've been able to handle everything that's been thrown at them and still sound awesome.


----------



## rape_ape

rape_ape said:


> I've got a pair of 843s im going to put in a 1.3cu ft (net) precision-ported (3") tuned to 35hz. This is to replace a single 1243 I had in the trunk in a 4" precision-ported box tuned to 30hz. We are going on a road trip this summer so the smaller box will be behind my seat with the trunk open for camping gear/etc. Cant wait to get the new box built (am waiting for port tube and other items to arrive from PE next week). The two 8s will see 900w from my Hifonics amp.
> 
> Will post impressions once its all in.


Well, I got the enclosure together, and wired the two 843s in parallel/parallel for 1 ohm total. This puts 1.2kw to the two woofers. The enclosure is 1.1 cu.ft. net for .55 each, and they share a single 3" Precision Port tuned to 35hz. With the 1.2kw, I was able to heat the coils enough to be able to SMELL them cooking. Suffice it to say I backed off and let them cool off. But they still kept pounding VERY hard. Turned down a little bit more, they blend VERY well with my front stage (6.5" peerless HDRs + 3/4" dayton ND20s, active with 40wpc--planning on going to 125wpc on the peerlesses shortly). Very impressed with their musicality as well as SPL potential.


----------



## jim walter

Glad to hear you like them. That is similar power to what I throw at them. Try Chris Brown "Look at Me Now" on that box. Crazy what a pair of 8s can do, and sound so good while doing it. Next up, "on my level" Wiz Khalifa (that one will get them stinky lol).


----------



## thehatedguy

I want to do a shallow type r 10 in my dash.


----------



## rexroadj

jim walter said:


> Try Chris Brown "Look at Me Now" on that box. Crazy what a pair of 8s can do, and sound so good while doing it.


Would you say Chris Brown "BEATS" on that box? :laugh: sorry.....just want to see the little woman beating prick get a beat down!


TYPE S 15" ?


----------



## rape_ape

rexroadj said:


> Would you say Chris Brown "BEATS" on that box? :laugh: sorry.....just want to see the little woman beating prick get a beat down!
> 
> 
> TYPE S 15" ?



Yeah f*ck Chris Brown. Jim, any thoughts or word on a third-gen 15" type R? That might be my next "option" box, for times when I don't need *any* trunk space... (although how I would get it in and out is another matter...)


----------



## Beastle

rexroadj said:


> I have been a fanatic of 8" subs for a LONG time. I have used countless over the years. From the kicker solo 8s (yinyang) SS velvets, Quarts, Focal, JBL, ED, Boston, ID, Crystal, etc.......
> Some of the newer ones I have not used, sundown, and a few others.
> 
> THANK YOU JIM and the fine folks at ALPINE for this jem...I know it means nothing from a random no one like myself but you guys really hit this one out of the park IMO of course!!!!!!!!! THIS IS THE NEW KING OF 8s
> I will post pics later too.


Very thorogh review - great insight, thank you!

Question - and forgive my newbie-ness, as it may be a repeat and obvious question but..... since I really dont have time to read thru 11 pages of some positive comments but mostly saber rattling and Johnson measuring about whose rig is better, :surprised: IMHO LOL! Sorry......

Oooops I digress - :laugh:
How does it compare to the JL8W7 ( cost no issue ) 
I have both the R 10's and 10W7's and I'm pretty sure the JL kicks the Alpine in the 10" realm but I don't have the obvious insight into subs that you do - based on your indepth review. 

Looking to put subs into a Beetle vert and space is an issue.....

Thanks in advance....... Cheers!


----------



## rexroadj

Beastle said:


> Very thorogh review - great insight, thank you!
> 
> Question - and forgive my newbie-ness, as it may be a repeat and obvious question but..... since I really dont have time to read thru 11 pages of some positive comments but mostly saber rattling and Johnson measuring about whose rig is better, :surprised: IMHO LOL! Sorry......
> 
> Oooops I digress - :laugh:
> How does it compare to the JL8W7 ( cost no issue )
> I have both the R 10's and 10W7's and I'm pretty sure the JL kicks the Alpine in the 10" realm but I don't have the obvious insight into subs that you do - based on your indepth review.
> 
> Looking to put subs into a Beetle vert and space is an issue.....
> 
> Thanks in advance....... Cheers!



VERY difficult ? for me.......Without some questions first....

What are your goals for the system. What enclosure style, what power, etc........ In most cases I am going to lean to the W7.....its just a beast! Anyone that says its a one note wonder is severely misinformed or it was not used to its potential. To me what really sets the alpine apart is just how amazing it is for the $. You would have to spend 3x for the w7. If you can fit 3 type R's for the same money and power them........ ALPINE wins


----------



## trojan fan

rexroadj said:


> To me what really sets the alpine apart is just how amazing it is for the $.


x2....Exactly!..:beerchug:


----------



## Beastle

rexroadj said:


> VERY difficult ? for me.......Without some questions first....
> 
> What are your goals for the system. What enclosure style, what power, etc........
> To me what really sets the alpine apart is just how amazing it is for the $. You would have to spend 3x for the w7. If you can fit 3 type R's for the same money and power them........ ALPINE wins


Great info - I'm not in a position to put 3 of anything in the Beetle convertible - using one type R 10 in the trunk right now ( cant even get the 10w7 enclosure into the trunk ) with a basic JL e1200 amp and as far as I'm concerned the bass is not bad, but I'm missing half of my small trunk as it is. 

Have built a ~.35 cu ft sealed box to fill the ski pass thru and will be trying two JL 6w3v3 in it with either a JL 500/1 or a XES M3. I like tight bass and prefer smaller drivers. there's no room for a third 6w3v3 so I was considering possibly two 8's for ~25% more cone surface area, if I can shoehorn them in there. 
Also have purchased 2 JL ZR800 for the front doors to improve the mid bass up front.

Your input is greatly appreciated, I def have something to think about now.
Given, this info would you rec an 8w7 over two alpine 8's? I plan on going rear firing sealed enclosure partially built into the pass thru, again due to limited space.

Cheers!


----------



## robUTee05

I just picked up a SWR-843d and eager to install it in my single cab truck. Also on the hunt for another one to even things out.


----------



## rexroadj

Beastle said:


> Great info - I'm not in a position to put 3 of anything in the Beetle convertible - using one type R 10 in the trunk right now ( cant even get the 10w7 enclosure into the trunk ) with a basic JL e1200 amp and as far as I'm concerned the bass is not bad, but I'm missing half of my small trunk as it is.
> 
> Have built a ~.35 cu ft sealed box to fill the ski pass thru and will be trying two JL 6w3v3 in it with either a JL 500/1 or a XES M3. I like tight bass and prefer smaller drivers. there's no room for a third 6w3v3 so I was considering possibly two 8's for ~25% more cone surface area, if I can shoehorn them in there.
> Also have purchased 2 JL ZR800 for the front doors to improve the mid bass up front.
> 
> Your input is greatly appreciated, I def have something to think about now.
> Given, this info would you rec an 8w7 over two alpine 8's? I plan on going rear firing sealed enclosure partially built into the pass thru, again due to limited space.
> 
> Cheers!


I would probably say W7 in your case..... I dont come to that conclusion easily though. Can you do a single Type R ported? I would pick that first.....W7 sealed 2nd. 
I realize space is an issue and that is likely what you were referring too......but just so were ALL clear on this topic......Nothing tighter about an 8" over a 15" Its a terrible stigma that is just false! Large does not equal sloppy/slow........ Just getting it out there


----------



## Beastle

rexroadj said:


> I would probably say W7 in your case..... I dont come to that conclusion easily though. Can you do a single Type R ported? I would pick that first.....W7 sealed 2nd.
> 
> Yes I could, would you rec that over 2 JL 6w3v3?
> 
> 
> 
> I realize space is an issue and that is likely what you were referring too......but just so were ALL clear on this topic......Nothing tighter about an 8" over a 15" Its a terrible stigma that is just false! Large does not equal sloppy/slow........ Just getting it out there


Normally I would debate that for most general half ass bigger is better installs - but it sounds like you know far more abt the subject - so I will steer clear from starting something with you that i CANNOT back up, I defer to you ....... LOL! :laugh:

Thanks again!!


----------



## rexroadj

Beastle said:


> Normally I would debate that for most general half ass bigger is better installs - but it sounds like you know far more abt the subject - so I will steer clear from starting something with you that i CANNOT back up, I defer to you ....... LOL! :laugh:
> 
> Thanks again!!


HAhahaha.....No man.....no arguments. Its been a "stereotype" (yeah...pun intended!) for a LONG time. I would bet you my house that I could play 18's and 6.5s and you would not know the difference (aside from output, physical limitations etc....) For example......A pro audio 15 will do the exact same thing most 6.5s or 8s will do........just easier

No need to take it from me.....I'm nobody! the info is on here and like so many threads from those that are more knowledgeable they are so worth the read. Many are wonderful eye openers. 

What ever you route you choose for the vehicle please keep us informed! It can help others that find themselves in the same situation!


----------



## Beastle

I have no doubt that a well designed and well executed box build would make a larger driver perform flawlessly - I understand that the above holds true for all transducers, I just think that it is far more critical to have this bang on for a larger driver....... 
IMO - there are too many people that think bigger is better and get a big [email protected]@ sub put it in a cookie cutter enclosure that produces loud, loose, Honda rattling, vibrationg bass and think that its da bomb :laugh: 

Don't sell yourself short - judging by your review and the responses to it - you may be a " nobody " but you garner a fair bit of respect on this forum - keep it up and thanks for the info. 

BTW - what do you think / do you have any experience with the JL 6w3v3's
cause I'm already committed to a pair of them - before I read your review....


----------



## rexroadj

Beastle said:


> I have no doubt that a well designed and well executed box build would make a larger driver perform flawlessly - I understand that the above holds true for all transducers, I just think that it is far more critical to have this bang on for a larger driver.......
> IMO - there are too many people that think bigger is better and get a big [email protected]@ sub put it in a cookie cutter enclosure that produces loud, loose, Honda rattling, vibrationg bass and think that its da bomb :laugh:
> 
> Don't sell yourself short - judging by your review and the responses to it - you may be a " nobody " but you garner a fair bit of respect on this forum - keep it up and thanks for the info.
> 
> BTW - what do you think / do you have any experience with the JL 6w3v3's
> cause I'm already committed to a pair of them - before I read your review....


Thats very kind of you and I thank you for the kind words! 

I think the 6w3s are a marvel of size/output/usability. That being said, I dont find them as an adequate substitute when discussing subs like the type R 8 and more so the W7. Freaks for what they are (6.5/7" subs) and done properly they can surely surprise! They cannot keep up in a similar situation with a Type R or W7 when it comes to output at lower frequency ranges. But it depends on what your expectations and goals are. They may fit the bill just fine. If you already have them on the way I would at least try them out in as many ways possible and try your best to make them work....They may very well! Selling something on here used or not doesnt seem to make a whole lot of difference. Your gonna take a hit either way. At least you can sleep at night knowing they didnt work? 

Just my opinion on it.


----------



## BlackedSoul

I just bought the swr843D and this is my first enclosure build. I was wondering if someone can go over my parameters in WinISD just to make sure I inputted everything correctly. It said I need a 1.343 cft box w/ 19" by 4" diameter aero port to be tuned at 34 Hz. Seems big thats why I'm skeptical about my inputs. Thanks.


----------



## rexroadj

.7 tuned to mid 30's and you will be happy


----------



## BlackedSoul

But will a 1.3 tuned to 34Hz make me happier? I have the room.


----------



## rexroadj

of course........If you add a second sub!!!!! 
(perfect)
Too big!


----------



## DESTROYERRACER

in the process of building a box for my 843D in my regular cab tacoma.i have very little space so im going sealed.....im toying with a wedge box 16Wx10Hx5.5D1x7.5D2 for about .35 cubes....take away sub displacement im like right at .3 , question being will i be happy with this set up with a good amount of power going to the sub?I listen to all music.....i really dont think i have room for a bigger box either.....


----------



## trojan fan

Only you, yourself can answer that question....the low end will be some what limited

It sounds like that's your only option....build it and go from there


----------



## DESTROYERRACER

see thats what im worried about because some of the dubstep / trance etc i listen too digs as low as 20-30 hz.....i know i cant get anywhere near that....im sure the classic rock / metal and country i listen to will sound great......thought about ported but i just dont see how i can do it without compromising more space which is at a premium in this truck......


----------



## Beastle

rexroadj said:


> I think the 6w3s are a marvel of size/output/usability. Freaks for what they are (6.5/7" subs) and done properly they can surely surprise!
> But it depends on what your expectations and goals are. They may fit the bill just fine. If you already have them on the way I would at least try them out in as many ways possible and try your best to make them work....They may very well!
> Just my opinion on it.


Indeed they are freaks!!! they have exceeded my expectations - in fact It's def time to invest in some sound deadening materials.
I already had them on hand when I read this post on the Alpines. So I continued with my plan to install 2 6w3v3's in a sealed box - I built a .42 cuft sealed box and mounted it facing forward directly thru the ski pass thru in my back seat.
Colour me impressed, wasn't sure at first but they have improved greatly with burn in. Still have some minor tweaking to do - box stuffing and tweaking low pass cut off and gain - sound stage has moved towards the back a bit.....
Anyway - I know this has nothing to do with your original post - just wanted to thank you for your forthcoming and honest input.

Greatly appreciated!!
Cheers.


----------



## trojan fan

DESTROYERRACER said:


> see thats what im worried about because some of the dubstep / trance etc i listen too digs as low as 20-30 hz.....i know i cant get anywhere near that....im sure the classic rock / metal and country i listen to will sound great......thought about ported but i just dont see how i can do it without compromising more space which is at a premium in this truck......



car audio is full of compromises

Over stuffing and a EQ might be your best friends


----------



## rexroadj

trojan fan said:


> car audio is full of compromises
> 
> Over stuffing and a EQ might be your best friends


:thumbsup: That really sums it up!


----------



## ZEROohms

First off awesome review (made me want these bad boys)

Im looking to get the Alpine SBR-S83V loaded enclosure, and im looking for some help deciding what amp I should go with. 

Boston Acoustics GT-2200 or the Image Dynamics Q700.2.

I will be running only the one type-r 8, on one channel for now (until i can get the funds for another). Looking to add some extra bass to my stock system in my truck. Also what is a good LOC for this application?


----------



## ZAKOH

Running Class A/B amps with 2ohm load often scares me if they're tucked away when they're not ventilated optimally. I would get Precision Power P600.2 and run its channels at 2ohm with two 4ohm DVC subwoofers, with each configured for 2ohm load, or PPI P1000.1 with two 2ohm DVC subwoofers, each configured for 4ohm load, and then wired in parallel together (the P1000.1 already has a second port that's wired in parallel).


----------



## ZEROohms

Ok, it will be under my rear seat, there is about 7" of air space so that should be adequate enough? I'll deffinately look into the p600.2 though, thanks for the suggestion. 

I'm also wondering how would the alpine compare to a kicker solo classic 10"? just asking because my buddy has one and it sounds pretty good.


----------



## Safeway

I picked up two Alpine SWR-823Ds and will wire them up for a 2-Ohm loan on my Alpine MRX-M50, which outputs 500w RMS at 2-Ohm. Thus, I am at 250w RMS per.

To consider:

Volvo V50 wagon.
Two separate enclosures.
250w RMS available per enclosure.

I can do one of two things:

1. Two separate stealth, _sealed_ enclosures on opposite sides of my V50 wagon.
2. Two separate less-stealthy, _ported_ enclosures on opposite sides of my V50 wagon.

I am looking for SQ, but with the ability to get loud! A compromise, as usual. I am coming from a single, underpowered Infinity Kappa Perfect 12" that probably sounded awful to a trained ear. I listen to rap most of the time and, occasionally, trance/dub/electronic.

I am limited in space since I want full access to my spare and ample storage area. I am going to utilize the side spaces shown here, into the nook, as far forward as the wheel-wells, as high and the carpeting or trim, and to the hatch:










I believe that I can fit something like this into the space on either side, but the port length or area might be different:










*So, the big question is:* Which option to pursue at 250w RMS per?


----------



## Safeway

I picked up two Alpine SWR-823Ds and an Alpine MDX-M50 that can push 500w RMS into 2-Ohm. I will wire the system up to deliver a 2-Ohm load.

*Consider these facts:*

I want to compromise between SQ and loudness.
I have 250w RMS per driver available.
Must fill a Volvo V50 wagon.
Two separate enclosures.

*Two main options:*

1. Two individual stealth _sealed_ enclosures on either side of the wagon's boot, possible hidden behind stock panels.
2. Two individual _ported_ enclosures on either side of the wagon's boot.

*The wagon's boot:*

The individual enclosures can extend down into the nook, as far forward as the wheel well, up to the carpeting/trim, and as far back at the hatch. There will be two enclosures, one on either side of the wagon.










*Possible ported is best for 250w RMS?*

I may be able to fit something like this, below, into that space. It would be a custom job and the measurements might not be able to be spot on. Meaning the length and area of the port might be short and smaller, respectively. This linked image is of the official Alpine pre-made enclosure for this model driver.










*So, the big question ...*

Option 1 or Option 2 considering two separate enclosures and a limit of 250w RMS each?


----------



## captainobvious

It would make sense to do ported enclosures as they require less power and will have more output.


----------



## Safeway

captainobvious said:


> It would make sense to do ported enclosures as they require less power and will have more output.


I posted this elsewhere, but this is the box I designed to fit ...

*Net volume:* 0.35 feet^3 after port and subwoofer displacement are subtracted, possibly 0.40 feet^3 with 1/2" MDF and taller enclosure
*Port area:* 5.75 inches^2
*Port length:* ~14 inches if you trace an average path, ~15 inches if I use 1/2" MDF and taller enclosure

This is using 3/4" MDF. If it will be sturdy enough, I can use 1/2" MDF to gain quite a bit of internal volume. I can go a little bit taller, too. Each woofer will only see 250w RMS.

I'm not sure what frequency this is tuned to, possibly as high as 40hz () or if it will sound good.

(If you can't tell, the port is the triangular passage, venting at the top, on the left side of the enclosure. It is fed by the square opening.)


----------



## jim walter

That box (and port) is far too small to be tuned so high. Will be peaky and may have a lot of port noise I'd recommend extending that port to a chimney that extends outside of the box. Tune it


----------



## Safeway

jim walter said:


> That box (and port) is far too small to be tuned so high. Will be peaky and may have a lot of port noise I'd recommend extending that port to a chimney that extends outside of the box. Tune it


That's what I was afraid of. I guess there just isn't enough room for a ported enclosure. I don't have enough space to opening up or extend the port. The port size and length is the max I was able to fit. I can potentially run tubing and have an internal elbow in order to get a 20" port.

Sealed it is, at 250w.

With the subwoofers facing each other in the back, will there be any sort of sound cancellation?

I will try to slightly angle the driver up, towards the roof and over the rear seats. I think that will add some impact for front seat occupants.


----------



## Safeway

jim walter said:


> That box (and port) is far too small to be tuned so high. Will be peaky and may have a lot of port noise I'd recommend extending that port to a chimney that extends outside of the box. Tune it


What I don't get, however, is that the external volume of the entire enclosure is 0.75 cubic feet. The external volume of the Alpine 8" enclosure is only 0.70 cubic feet. Seems like there _should_ be enough room to properly tune the enclosure but, unfortunately, I have no effing clue what I'm doing.


----------



## captainobvious

How low will one of these actually play in a ported .55cu ft ? Im thinking of adding some up front bass...
I think a 10" will be too big and will require double the enclosure size, so either one 8 or two eights with a max space of about 1.0 cubic feet.


----------



## jim walter

Quite low. I've tuned them as low as 33Hz ... Trouble is the port length with such a small enclosure. You'll want to keep adequate cross section for the port (say 7 sq in) which will get longer than most 0.55 boxes max dimension. It turns into a chimney port .. Which is ugly but functional.


----------



## amalmer71

Safeway said:


> I picked up two Alpine SWR-823Ds and an Alpine MDX-M50 that can push 500w RMS into 2-Ohm. I will wire the system up to deliver a 2-Ohm load.
> 
> *Consider these facts:*
> 
> I want to compromise between SQ and loudness.
> I have 250w RMS per driver available.
> Must fill a Volvo V50 wagon.
> Two separate enclosures.
> 
> *Two main options:*
> 
> 1. Two individual stealth _sealed_ enclosures on either side of the wagon's boot, possible hidden behind stock panels.
> 2. Two individual _ported_ enclosures on either side of the wagon's boot.
> 
> *The wagon's boot:*
> 
> The individual enclosures can extend down into the nook, as far forward as the wheel well, up to the carpeting/trim, and as far back at the hatch. There will be two enclosures, one on either side of the wagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Possible ported is best for 250w RMS?*
> 
> I may be able to fit something like this, below, into that space. It would be a custom job and the measurements might not be able to be spot on. Meaning the length and area of the port might be short and smaller, respectively. This linked image is of the official Alpine pre-made enclosure for this model driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So, the big question ...*
> 
> Option 1 or Option 2 considering two separate enclosures and a limit of 250w RMS each?


I know this post is old, but just wanted to help if I could.

I have that enclosure in my wife's Cruze with a JBL GTO600.1 monoblock (560 watts RMS. I don't know why they call it a "600"). I used a cheap Pyramid LOC and tied it in with the rear speakers. Many, many people ask if there's a sub in the car. They say "It sounds like it could be one, but it doesn't sound like there is one."

That's how well this thing sounds and blends even with a stock GM POS system. Of course, it helps that I turned the gain down so it doesn't overpower the in-car speakers (stock, btw), but it doesn't need to be "pronounced". It's great the way it is.

Here are a couple of vids right after I got it hooked up, just to try it out. At the time I was using an RF Power 150.1a and it still sounded great, but there was a problem with one of the RCA inputs. You can see how much it shakes the car, yet when I step out of the car in one of the vids you can barely even hear it outside the car.

She's happy with it, and that's all that matters.


----------



## ryandanielson

I am trying to figure out if I can get away with one of these 8's in my quad cab dodge. What do you guys think?


----------



## rexroadj

ryandanielson said:


> I am trying to figure out if I can get away with one of these 8's in my quad cab dodge. What do you guys think?


I got away with 2 of them ported in my center console  PERFECT setup for that vehicle!!!!!! (dont bother with under the seats imo)
Check out Clineselect build thread on here.....one of my favorite threads. You will never look at your center console the same again.....absolutely NUTS!


----------



## releasedtruth

I love finding old threads that are still alive. I've been quite interested in 2-3 of these, but not much Alpine love on the board so I'd deferred to the ID8s. I feel my options widening.

Box I have is .4/chamber sealed, slightly too large for the Type R?


----------



## rexroadj

I'd say that .4 sealed per, is pretty great! Get some low end extension out of them. I was always a huge fan of the ID8s..... To me the Type R's are a better sub across the board. Are you referring to this forum for no alpine love?????? That would be news to me......I definitely dont think you will find anyone on here without anything but great things to say about these little monsters though!!!!


----------



## releasedtruth

I'm really liking the sound of this plan now. I just don't see the Alpine subs praised here that often so it's great to hear the Type Rs are as good as the specs would lead me to believe. I may just pick up a pair. I've only got 350-400w to throw at them. Are they power hungry?


----------



## rexroadj

Interesting???? It seems like thats all I notice on here since they were released.....
Either way.....I think you will be VERY pleased. Just feed them well


----------



## ryandanielson

If i put two of these in a sealed box what type of amp would I need to power them?


----------



## 94VG30DE

rexroadj said:


> Check out Clineselect build thread on here.....one of my favorite threads. You will never look at your center console the same again.....absolutely NUTS!


It took me a little bit to find the thread you were referring to, so I'm linking it here for public benefit. The whole build thread by ClinesSelect is fantastic work: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...allery/13527-dodge-ram-install-thread-14.html


----------



## rexroadj

Thanks for the link.....ive searched/posted it a hundred times now......figured I'd pass the buck this time


----------



## 94VG30DE

No worries, thank you for the impetus for me to search for it. I've never seen it, and there is some great stuff in there.


----------



## Phosphoric

amalmer71 said:


> I know this post is old, but just wanted to help if I could.
> 
> I have that enclosure in my wife's Cruze with a JBL GTO600.1 monoblock (560 watts RMS. I don't know why they call it a "600"). I used a cheap Pyramid LOC and tied it in with the rear speakers. Many, many people ask if there's a sub in the car. They say "It sounds like it could be one, but it doesn't sound like there is one."
> 
> That's how well this thing sounds and blends even with a stock GM POS system. Of course, it helps that I turned the gain down so it doesn't overpower the in-car speakers (stock, btw), but it doesn't need to be "pronounced". It's great the way it is.
> 
> Here are a couple of vids right after I got it hooked up, just to try it out. At the time I was using an RF Power 150.1a and it still sounded great, but there was a problem with one of the RCA inputs. You can see how much it shakes the car, yet when I step out of the car in one of the vids you can barely even hear it outside the car.
> 
> She's happy with it, and that's all that matters.


I also have the sbr-s83v,its in the back of my FJ. Once broken in a bit it SLAMS. I'm only pushing about 250w to it and love it. I also it agree that it blends very well with my 6.5's in the front. (I added a little bit of time correction) But its not what I expected at all from a ported woofer.


----------



## Griffith

I have the new 12" Type R and I was not impressed with it. I sincerely hope that this 8" sub is not the same as the 12" version.

The 12" sub that I had seemed sluggish and undefined. I'm comparing it with a 10w6v2, IDQ 10v2, and IDQ 12v2. The IDQs are much faster and sound great. The 10w6v2 has a very clean deep bass. 

I'm still pretty intrigued with the review of the 8" version. I'm thinking of maybe putting three of them in a sealed enclosure.


----------



## The_Grimy_One

Griffith said:


> I have the new 12" Type R and I was not impressed with it. I sincerely hope that this 8" sub is not the same as the 12" version.
> 
> The 12" sub that I had seemed sluggish and undefined. I'm comparing it with a 10w6v2, IDQ 10v2, and IDQ 12v2. The IDQs are much faster and sound great. The 10w6v2 has a very clean deep bass.
> 
> I'm still pretty intrigued with the review of the 8" version. I'm thinking of maybe putting three of them in a sealed enclosure.


Ur comparing apples to oranges... Great SQ subs to a more SPL sub...


----------



## rexroadj

Actually I wouldnt hesitate to use a type R, w6, or idq as an sq sub and willing to swap either out for the other with same results (if you live close I will take the challenge....I'll bet a car! NO ONE has ever passed by the way Your putting to much into the theory of it and names only hurt! 
Fix your box before you go switching subs around! Especially if your claiming "faster" anything


----------



## kIRGHIZ

Anyone ever tried one of these ported with between .37 and .40 cu.? I'm trying to fit four 823D's under the back seat of a Silverado crew cab, and I have somewhere around 1.65 and 1.75 cu. if my math is right. According to Alpine they'll work anywhere from .25 to .60 gross. My amp is mounted under the passenger side of the back seat, but there will be 11" x 27" x 1" of space for ports underneath it which isn't counted in the above 1.65. Might can squeeze a little more port space by using smaller lumber than 3/4 on the ports/amp shelf if I need to. If it fits it'll be just barely, and it'll take every cubic inch I have. LOL

I'll look at sealed if I have to though.


----------



## tru tech99

i have a single 8 in a t-line box for home use... man oh man this thing is really loud!!!! and im only feed it the a 200 100-200 plate amp..... was giving it 500 watt JL 500/1 amp but this thing keep bottom out....


----------



## fish

tru tech99 said:


> i have a single 8 in a t-line box for home use... man oh man this thing is really loud!!!! and im only feed it the a 200 100-200 plate amp..... was giving it 500 watt JL 500/1 amp but this thing keep bottom out....


It's bottoming out with 200 watts, or with the 500/1? How big is you T-line enclosure?


----------



## undone1

kIRGHIZ said:


> Anyone ever tried one of these ported with between .37 and .40 cu.? I'm trying to fit four 823D's under the back seat of a Silverado crew cab, and I have somewhere around 1.65 and 1.75 cu. if my math is right. According to Alpine they'll work anywhere from .25 to .60 gross. My amp is mounted under the passenger side of the back seat, but there will be 11" x 27" x 1" of space for ports underneath it which isn't counted in the above 1.65. Might can squeeze a little more port space by using smaller lumber than 3/4 on the ports/amp shelf if I need to. If it fits it'll be just barely, and it'll take every cubic inch I have. LOL
> 
> I'll look at sealed if I have to though.



I had mine in a .43,took some work with the port,started a 2 5/8'' ended up with a bigger box in the end, .7 if I remember...


----------



## tru tech99

fish said:


> It's bottoming out with 200 watts, or with the 500/1? How big is you T-line enclosure?


 my T-l box is huge LOL.... the jl 500/1 that i run it in the car was to powerful the that sub , so i took it out in put it in for home use..... 

if not mistaken the box diameter is about 30"w-30"d-10"h .... how do you post picture in here? ill post a couple picture of it...


----------



## tru tech99

http://s1307.beta.photobucket.com/user/Photoyou2/media/IMG_0691_zps78b7034f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1307.beta.photobucket.com/u...edia/IMG_0687_zpsfbe813b2.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4


----------



## TypeR

I was quite impressed with my Type R 8, but of course I wanted more...I vote for a Type X 8...something to compete with the 8w7


----------



## Angrywhopper

TypeR said:


> I was quite impressed with my Type R 8, but of course I wanted more...I vote for a Type X 8...something to compete with the 8w7


Ermmm... There is no type X 8"


----------



## TypeR

Your reading comprehension skills need work. I was implying that Alpine should make a type X 8


----------



## ZAKOH

TypeR said:


> I was quite impressed with my Type R 8, but of course I wanted more...I vote for a Type X 8...something to compete with the 8w7


It was mentioned that Alpine is about to release the new R8 to be available to customers in a couple of months. Considering that the new 10 and 12 inch Type-Rs were a big leap compared to the last generation, the R8s also should improve a lot. You can certainly also look into Sundown SA-8v2.


----------



## esbyrd

Im looking forward to getting a setup asap with one or two of these 8s in my jeep


----------



## esbyrd

im not much of a box builder because ive never studied up on the parameters of speakers and boxes but what I have is a 2011 4dr jeep wrangler and I plan on building the enclosure under the passenger seat. I can squeeze .6 gross with a very abstract box or I can get .37 gross with a somewhat standard wedge box. Both designs would have the sub firing up. Now the question is would I be better off running one 8 sealed two 8s sealed or one 8 ported and will the abstract shape mess with my tuning of the 8 ported. 

As far as type of music, I listen to everything but rap and country and for now I have a power acoustik bamf 2000.1 but it will be replaced soon.


----------



## designerfh

Crutchfield is saying these things are discontinued... has Alpine stopped making them?
Alpine SWR-823D Type-R 8" subwoofer with dual 2-ohm voice coils at Crutchfield.com


----------



## esbyrd

designerfh said:


> Crutchfield is saying these things are discontinued... has Alpine stopped making them?
> Alpine SWR-823D Type-R 8" subwoofer with dual 2-ohm voice coils at Crutchfield.com


I think I just read a post by jim this morning in his question thread about these subs saying they changed the model number


----------



## Brian Steele

Well, look what fell into my hands today...

The owner has four of them and wants to use them in a T-Line in the back of his car. They've been used awhile, so I think it might be interesting to see what the t/s parameters are like now and if they are significantly different to the published specs. These things look small IRL, but I guess that's because I'm used to subs being 12" and above


----------



## Brian Steele

Brian Steele said:


> Well, look what fell into my hands today...
> 
> The owner has four of them and wants to use them in a T-Line in the back of his car. They've been used awhile, so I think it might be interesting to see what the t/s parameters are like now and if they are significantly different to the published specs. These things look small IRL, but I guess that's because I'm used to subs being 12" and above


..and here they are:

Published:
Re: 3.7 Ohms
Le: 0.87 mH
Fs: 38 Hz
Vas: 12 L
Qms: 7.8
Qes: 0.55
Qts: 0.50

Measured:
Re: 3.44
Fs: 43.7 Hz
Vas: 11.9 L
Qms: 7.1
Qes: 0.62
Qts: 0.57

Fs, Qes and Qts seem to be a bit higher than expected.

The nice thing about a driver this small is that it isn't that difficult to find something that would work as a test box to determine Vas


----------



## subwoofery

FS is quite high - never played with one and wondering how it sounds as a subwoofer

Kelvin


----------



## thomasluke

subwoofery said:


> FS is quite high - never played with one and wondering how it sounds as a subwoofer
> 
> Kelvin


Sealed = horrible ported= pretty damn good. Even with 400 watts on a pair.
I wouldn't go super low like upper to mid thirties is where I'm gonna end up this weekend.


----------



## rexroadj

thomasluke said:


> Sealed = horrible ported= pretty damn good. Even with 400 watts on a pair.
> I wouldn't go super low like upper to mid thirties is where I'm gonna end up this weekend.


Agree!!

Mine was ported to about 34 if I remember? It was AWESOME! 900w to the pair.....


----------



## thomasluke

I


rexroadj said:


> Agree!!
> 
> Mine was ported to about 34 if I remember? It was AWESOME! 900w to the pair.....


I have mine in about 1ftcu sealed and they suuccckkkkk! But I modded a ported 1.5 it was really low like upper twenties but it is still worlds better than that sealed box could ever hope to be.


----------



## rexroadj

Yeah...for sub duty (I also did a cube for the pair) I was less then impressed......Didnt like it at all......Ported was beautiful! Played very low with no issues at all. I would run that for a sub stage for any situation anytime!

NOW, if you want an 8" that plays great sealed? The Sundown's that I have do amazing in that regard! Have not tried them ported.....


----------



## thomasluke

rexroadj said:


> Yeah...for sub duty (I also did a cube for the pair) I was less then impressed......Didnt like it at all......Ported was beautiful! Played very low with no issues at all. I would run that for a sub stage for any situation anytime!
> 
> NOW, if you want an 8" that plays great sealed? The Sundown's that I have do amazing in that regard! Have not tried them ported.....


I'm really considering those too. If I can't get the box big enough for these Alpines and keep it under the back the seat of the truck then they are my next move.
The thing that's throwing me of about them isbthe ts. But they are under hung so I geuss that makes the distortion rafter mute huh


----------



## Brian Steele

rexroadj said:


> Yeah...for sub duty (I also did a cube for the pair) I was less then impressed......Didnt like it at all......Ported was beautiful! Played very low with no issues at all. I would run that for a sub stage for any situation anytime!


My sims seem to bear this out (red=vented 0.75 cu.ft., Fb=32 Hz, blue=sealed, 0.5 cu.ft.).

My "customer" wants a TL though. A 175 cm long line starting at 500cm^2 (closed) and ending at 220 cm^2 (open) for two drivers (mounted near the big end) looks like an interesting starting point. Vb works out to around 2.2 cu.ft. Fb~40 Hz. Gonna see if I can push that a bit lower by messing with the TL dimensions or mass-loading it.


----------



## hammondc

have a couple on the way. Will go sealed simply because of space restraints.


----------



## OneClassyVolvo

How does anybody feel about these being put on trunk duty in an 86 Volvo 240? I am thinking two speakers to compensate for the smaller size. If only one will do the trick, I might just get the Amazon.com: SBR-S83V - Alpine 8" Single Ported Enclosure Loaded with a Type-R Subwoofer: Car Electronics and put it in a small space against the back seat, between the rear wheels.

If I go for two, and go for a ported box, what amplifier is recommended? I see the 8" is offered in 2 and 4 ohm. I would like to stick with an Alpine amp if possible, as the rest of my sound system will be Alpine.

Kind of n00b-ish at this, so your input is greatly appreciated! I went through about the first six pages of this thread and countless other online reviews, but it seems like everybody uses these for SUV's and trucks.


----------



## Dewey

I JUST JOINED as I'm putting an 8" in the back of my trusty 1994 Volvo wagon. In the rear left is a deep pocket, wedge at top, matching the shape of the wedge just ahead of it. The 'TOP' of the space is a 18 1/2" long By 11" high and 8" deep triangle. There is an open area below this wedge that is about 8" deep

.

ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT on how to approach building an enclosure.

Have an eye on 8" Hertz es250. 10" Kicker CVR, Eclispe 10 SW 6010.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## 94VG30DE

Dewey said:


> I JUST JOINED as I'm putting an 8" in the back of my trusty 1994 Volvo wagon. In the rear left is a deep pocket, wedge at top, matching the shape of the wedge just ahead of it. The 'TOP' of the space is a 18 1/2" long By 11" high and 8" deep triangle. There is an open area below this wedge that is about 8" deep
> 
> ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT on how to approach building an enclosure.
> 
> Have an eye on 8" Hertz es250. 10" Kicker CVR, Eclispe 10 SW 6010.
> 
> Thanks
> Dan


Welcome to the forum. Please don't dump unrelated information and questions in threads. None of the things you mention are what this thread is about.


----------



## slow6brick

So would you choose this sub over say a JL 8w3 for a basic system with components in front, no rear fill other than a sub. 2-300 watts rms for the sub btw

Thoughts as im trying to finish the install on an e46 m3.


----------



## fish

Yes, I would choose the Alpine over a W3. The motor design is more advanced & you get almost double the excursion IIRC.


----------

